# Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper



## fanger (Jun 2, 2018)

New York Times Video on Twitter







 Medical Neutrality refers to a principle of noninterference with medical services in times of armed conflict and civil unrest: physicians must be allowed to care for the sick and wounded, and combatants must receive care regardless of their political affiliations; all parties must refrain from attacking and misusing medical facilities, transport, and personnel. Concepts comprising the principles of medical neutrality derive from international human rights law, medical ethics and humanitarian law. Medical neutrality may be thought of as a kind of social contract that obligates societies to protect medical personnel in both times of war and peace, and obligates medical personnel to treat all individuals regardless of religion, race, ethnicity, or political affiliation. Violations of medical neutrality constitute crimes outlined in the Geneva Conventions.

Thousands at funeral for Gaza volunteer medic killed on Israel border


----------



## fanger (Jun 2, 2018)

Razan Al-Najjar


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

Probably martyred by Arabs-Moslems to be used for propaganda.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another Fucking Hypocrite. Bet he had nothing to say when an AMERICAN Kayla Jean Mueller was raped, tortured, and later killed by ISIS!  FUCK. YOU !!!!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2018)

' medical volunteer' sounds like more BS to me  Fanger .


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 2, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another Fucking Hypocrite. Bet he had nothing to say when an AMERICAN Kayla Jean Mueller was raped, tortured, and later killed by ISIS!  FUCK. YOU !!!!


No, FUCK YOU!  You think its okay to shoot medics?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ' medical volunteer' sounds like more BS to me  Fanger .


Who gives a shit what you call her, she was shot in the back by an Israeli sniper.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ' medical volunteer' sounds like more BS to me  Fanger .
> ...



How do you know that?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ' medical volunteer' sounds like more BS to me  Fanger .
> ...


----------------------------------------  .223 or ,308 will penetrate from the back and go through or exit through the front on most human bodies pretty easily  Billo .


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------------  .223 or ,308 will penetrate from the back and go through or exit through the front on most human bodies pretty easily  Billo .


It doesn't give you the right to shoot a medic.  The fact that you can't even comment on that, says a lot about you.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2018)

in this case , the exit hole in the  front would probably be bigger than the entrance hole in the back  Billo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2018)

VOLUNTEER medic means nothing Billo .  [same as journalist shot dead]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> VOLUNTEER medic means nothing Billo .  [same as journalist shot dead]


So you think its okay to shoot these people?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm kinda torn...on one hand she was medical personnel...on the other...she was a Muslim. IDK...it's tough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 2, 2018)

The Palestinians have a history of faking shit.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2018)

nowadays , it looks like rioters will run around on a battlefield or in a riot doing whatever they like but will upgrade to VOLUNTEER MEDIC when they get targeted  and taken out of the fray .   Same words apply to [claimed] journalists that think that they are SPECIAL in their new found and pretend role  Billo .


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > VOLUNTEER medic means nothing Billo .  [same as journalist shot dead]
> ...



Moslems should be ashamed at such behavior.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2018)

its eysy to say , hey , i'm a volunteer medic   Billo .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another Fucking Hypocrite. Bet he had nothing to say when an AMERICAN Kayla Jean Mueller was raped, tortured, and later killed by ISIS!  FUCK. YOU !!!!
> ...




FUCK YOU with your FUCKIN double standard. Prove that they knew she was a Medic !!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > New York Times Video on Twitter
> ...


Off topic. ISIS is not Palestinian.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the guy behind the gun does not always no who is enemy is. War is indesciminate, hell I might have placed a few in the wrong place myself at one time or another. Good, bad or otherwise the bullet does not care. There is risk to be in a war zone, not every one comes back!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 2, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le Fake, Le News.


----------



## fanger (Jun 2, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Probably martyred by Arabs-Moslems to be used for propaganda.


The Israeli military said on Saturday it was investigating the apparent killing by its troops of a Palestinian nurse on Friday during protests along the Gaza border.
Israeli military says to probe killing of Gaza nurse


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Probably martyred by Arabs-Moslems to be used for propaganda.
> ...



Who else would investigate it?


----------



## fanger (Jun 2, 2018)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


“Shooting at medical personnel is a war crime under the Geneva conventions,” the PMRC said in a statement, demanding “an immediate international response to Israeli humanitarian law violations in Gaza.”
Thousands at funeral for Gaza volunteer medic killed on Israel border


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



How melodramatic. The Islamic propaganda industry sure finds stooges like you.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 2, 2018)

_“On Saturday in Palestine, thousands attended the funeral of Razan al-Najjar, a 21-year-old volunteer medic who was killed by Israeli soldiers during protests at the Gaza border on Friday._

_*Najjar was shot in the neck despite the fact that she was clearly wearing a white medical staff uniform, according to Palestinian Health Minister Dr. Jawad Awaad.*_

_Israeli-Arab lawmaker Ahmad Tibi called Najjar’s murder a “heinous war crime,” a sentiment echoed by Dr. Awaad. Tibi directly blamed the United States for her death, since Nikki Haley, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, vetoed the Security Council resolution for “international protection” for Palestinians on Friday.(snip)_

_““Being a medic is not only a job for a man It’s for women, too,” she (Razan) told the (NY) Times._

_In our society, women are often judged,” she said. “But society has to accept us. If they don’t want to accept us by choice, they will be forced to accept us because we have more strength than any man._

_“The strength that I showed the first day of the protests, I dare you to find it in anyone else.””_

*Najjar was shot less than 100 yards from the border fence wearing her white lab coat and medic’s badge.*

Our renewed and continuing support of Netanyahu’s version of Israel is an outrage and shameful.






*Here's what the sniper saw through his scope when he squeezed the trigger. *

_
“On Saturday in Palestine, thousands attended the funeral of Razan al-Najjar, a 21-year-old volunteer medic who was killed by Israeli soldiers during protests at the Gaza border on Friday._

_Najjar was shot in the neck despite the fact that she was clearly wearing a white medical staff uniform, according to Palestinian Health Minister Dr. Jawad Awaad._

_Israeli-Arab lawmaker Ahmad Tibi called Najjar’s murder a “heinous war crime,” a sentiment echoed by Dr. Awaad. Tibi directly blamed the United States for her death, since Nikki Haley, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, vetoed the Security Council resolution for “international protection” for Palestinians on Friday.(snip)_

_““Being a medic is not only a job for a man It’s for women, too,” she (Razan) told the (NY) Times._

_In our society, women are often judged,” she said. “But society has to accept us. If they don’t want to accept us by choice, they will be forced to accept us because we have more strength than any man._

_“The strength that I showed the first day of the protests, I dare you to find it in anyone else.””_

Najjar was shot less than 100 yards from the border fence wearing her white lab coat and medic’s badge.

Our renewed and continuing support of Netanyahu’s version of Israel is an outrage and shameful.

21 Year Old Palestinian Medic Razan al-Najjar Shot and Killed by IDF Sniper Yesterday.


----------



## Jessica123 (Jun 2, 2018)

How sick. Only an uncivilized animal would do this to an medic..


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2018)

Was she treating pallys?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 2, 2018)

What part of violate the no go zone don't you UNDERSTAND?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jun 2, 2018)

Was she accompanied by a male family member?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



So what? Does rhat mean her life is NOTHING because she wasn’t a Palestinian? Of course it does !!!!!!!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


 
Deflection. Talking about the Double Standard. If the Medic were Israeli and were shot by a Palestinian you would be naming a Street after them


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another Fucking Hypocrite. Bet he had nothing to say when an AMERICAN Kayla Jean Mueller was raped, tortured, and later killed by ISIS!  FUCK. YOU !!!!
> ...


 
Only if they have good aim


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I have several freinds that died inwar with no street named after them!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



 If they were Palestinian they would and the U.N. would lower its flag !!!!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2018)

same thing happen at times to fake or volunteer journalists .    Put a white coat on a rioter and suddenly they are Volunteer medics .   Give a pali rioter a vest with 'reporter' written on it and suddenly they are journalists .     OH well , they better be careful milling about and MAYBE organizing rioters as they are probably observed by Israeli with high powered optics .  .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> FUCK YOU with your FUCKIN double standard. Prove that they knew she was a Medic !!


Okay, here you go...

_“Reports indicate that Razan was assisting injured demonstrators and *wearing her first responder clothing, clearly distinguishing her as a healthcare worker even from a distance*,” said James Heenan, Head of Office, Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights in the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt). _​


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Only if they have good aim


More proof that you are a very sick society.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 3, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty sure you couldn't see that through a scope ... interesting that  there's not a spot of dirt of blood on it given they took it off a shooting victim.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Pretty sure you couldn't see that through a scope ... interesting that  there's not a spot of dirt of blood on it given they took it off a shooting victim.


What the hell are you talking about?  It was a "white" coat!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I didn't say that. Why do you lie? Oh, that's right, you are Israeli.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2018)

*Rare interview with slain Palestinian medic Razan al-Najjar*

**


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2018)

Pigs...and the pigs of the GOP will agree with them. 2 groups in the world now responsible of lot of havoc in the world right now...the Zionists and the neoconservatives.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> What part of violate the no go zone don't you UNDERSTAND?


You think you have a right to tell people what to do on their own property?

You think its okay to murder care givers in cold blood?

How is someone aiding the wounded a threat?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It’s not what you “ lied” It’s not you inferred. That’s right, you are a Palestinian.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 3, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> What part of violate the no go zone don't you UNDERSTAND?


As the occupying power of Gaza, Israel has an obligation and a duty to protect civilians under its occupation. Jews can not simultaneously occupy the territory, thus usurping the popular sovereignty of Palestinians, and declare war upon them. Israel denies Palestinians the right to govern and protect themselves, while simultaneously invoking the right to self-defense. This is a violation of international law the Jewish state deliberately created to avoid accountability.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

skews13 said:


> _“On Saturday in Palestine, thousands attended the funeral of Razan al-Najjar, a 21-year-old volunteer medic who was killed by Israeli soldiers during protests at the Gaza border on Friday._
> 
> _*Najjar was shot in the neck despite the fact that she was clearly wearing a white medical staff uniform, according to Palestinian Health Minister Dr. Jawad Awaad.*_
> 
> ...


Daily Kooks!  Fake news


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > What part of violate the no go zone don't you UNDERSTAND?
> ...


----------------------------------   they dress up in white coats and claim that they are medics but they organize the rioters but i know that their is no understanding in YOU Billo .


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------   they dress up in white coats and claim that they are medics but they organize the rioters but i know that their is no understanding in YOU Billo .


They dress up in white coats to let people know they are first responders, but you shoot them anyway.  That's a war crime.  As well as being sick and inhuman.


----------



## Humanity (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.



Fascinating...

Did you even bother reading the OP or just decided to throw your zionut, xenophobic comment out anyway?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.



Did you miss they were Arab?

-Geaux


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2018)

Issa said:


> Pigs...and the pigs of the GOP will agree with them. 2 groups in the world now responsible of lot of havoc in the world right now...the Zionists and the neoconservatives.


------------------------------------------   and now the volunteer medic is meeting her virgins .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------   they dress up in white coats and claim that they are medics but they organize the rioters but i know that their is no understanding in YOU Billo .
> ...


----------------------------------------------  yeah well , enforce yer war crime statute  Billo .    By the way , you sound like you have been thorougly brainwashed  Billo .


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ------------------------------------------   and now the volunteer medic is meeting her virgins .


To bad it wasn't you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Only if they have good aim
> ...



If Palestinians had broken down the fence and killed Israelis you would be celebrating


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------------------  yeah well , enforce yer war crime statute  Billo .    By the way , you sound like you have been thorougly brainwashed  Billo .


You think you can kill anyone you don't like and you call me brainwashed?  Fuck you!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> If Palestinians had broken down the fence and killed Israelis you would be celebrating


They don't want to kill Israelis, they just want to be free.

They have an inalienable right to self determination.  You have no right to take that away from them.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > If Palestinians had broken down the fence and killed Israelis you would be celebrating
> ...



Your spokesbeard’ship tenure has expired.

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


The above seems to contradict your islamo-script.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2018)

i didn't kill anyone , i just explain to YOU how the FAKE Volunteer medic scam works .   Same for these 'palis' that run around in riots with vests saying 'PRESS' or JOURNALIST  Billo .


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.
> ...



what is there about the OP  that so impressed your  "HUMANITY"?      I have
some experience with the RESULTS  of violence. ---the results and not the
actual field experience.     When bombs and bullets fly------people get hit and
some die.     Once a missile is JETTISONED------it keeps moving MINDLESSLY
until it is STOPPED by 'something'     The victims are the people who STOP
the missile.    I did serve in the military-----and, therefore know----"RETURN 
FIRE IS FULLY JUSTIFIED"     I have taken part in peaceful demonstrations----
none included jettisoning of missiles,  fires,  Molotov cocktails, breaking of
fences and deadly threats.    I have encountered  "Palestinians"  ---quite a well
nourished group of people.    For survivors of real deprivation---try sub-Saharan
Africans, some arab countries and----people from various parts of the Indian subcontinent.     You are thoroughly propagandized


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------------------  yeah well , enforce yer war crime statute  Billo .    By the way , you sound like you have been thorougly brainwashed  Billo .
> ...



what evidence do you have that   Pismoe  "thinks"  he can kill anyone he "wants"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i didn't kill anyone , i just explain to YOU how the FAKE Volunteer medic scam works .   Same for these 'palis' that run around in riots with vests saying 'PRESS' or JOURNALIST  Billo .


That was a "figurative" you, not a "literal" you.  

And they weren't rioting, they were protesting.  People wearing vests that say PRESS, is not a scam.  Even if it was, you still cannot target them.


----------



## Humanity (Jun 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Yes dear, fascinating.... But... 

Did YOU actually read the OP?

Your tirade is rather off topic don't you think?!?!


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2018)

skews13 said:


> _“On Saturday in Palestine, thousands attended the funeral of Razan al-Najjar, a 21-year-old volunteer medic who was killed by Israeli soldiers during protests at the Gaza border on Friday._
> 
> _*Najjar was shot in the neck despite the fact that she was clearly wearing a white medical staff uniform, according to Palestinian Health Minister Dr. Jawad Awaad.*_
> 
> ...



Of course there is no blame for the terrorists attacking the border.  They probably used her as a human shield, and it wouldn’t surprise me if it was normal for the terrorists to wear “medical white coats” while they carry out their attacks.

Muslims have no honor.  Hopefully Israel will wake up and just clear them all out of the region the same way Muslims do to any non-Muslims in their own lands.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't kill anyone , i just explain to YOU how the FAKE Volunteer medic scam works .   Same for these 'palis' that run around in riots with vests saying 'PRESS' or JOURNALIST  Billo .
> ...


---------------------------------   sure they can be targeted if they are organizing the riots and promoting violence amongst the rioters as decided by Israelis .   And i think that these rioters are burning tires , trying or actually ripping down border fences and trying to enter the other side of the fence  Billo .


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 3, 2018)

Later that day, several hezbollahs stoned a woman for being raped. 






















Then later on, they decided to toss a gay men off of rooftops, for being gay. 











But somehow someway, we are now all of a sudden to believe the left wingers like that stupid ass Jessica care about muslim women and they really really care about "gay rights."

What we do know is Israel is the only ME country where being gay is not illegal, and women have rights. 

Folks, do not ever get caught up in their virtue signaling. They do not stand for ANYTHING. Not one single thing. 

They are all losers, and morons. Nothing, and I mean nothing dumber than left wing white women, and that includes liberal men.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> And they weren't rioting, they were protesting


Got video? They RIOT. It's what they do.

Israeli firefighters, meanwhile, took control of forest fires in communitiesnear the border. The Israeli military reported thousands of demonstrations in five locations along the border, where protesters burned tires and attempted to damage security infrastructure. The military also reported that an armed Gazan opened fire at IDF vehicles and another Palestinian manage to cross the border in northern Gaza, detonate a grenade and return to the Strip


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2018)

see what muslims do in any of the lands that they built a falling down civilization and see what they do when they get to a real civilization like 'europe' .   --------------------   and as comment , muslims still think that they own Spain or what they call 'grenada' .


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> How sick. Only an uncivilized animal would do this to an medic..



do what?      you are a sickly credulous person.   I should add that I spent
most of my adult working years in a white coat and some of those years
as a military medic.   Try re reading the idiot OP


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2018)

Islam is our generation’s Nazism.  

So naturally the progressives side with the bigots, oppressors of women, and perpetrators of genocide.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> same thing happen at times to fake or volunteer journalists .    Put a white coat on a rioter and suddenly they are Volunteer medics .   Give a pali rioter a vest with 'reporter' written on it and suddenly they are journalists .     OH well , they better be careful milling about and MAYBE organizing rioters as they are probably observed by Israeli with high powered optics .  .



Hamas put a  20 year old on the front lines and called it a  "medic"?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> Later that day, several hezbollahs stoned a woman for being raped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------   a simple bump , its what muslims do and dummies want to import it to the WESTERN World .   Thanks OWL !!


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

Humanity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I read it all-------and played some peripheral roles
in similar events.      That claim --"this is what the sniper saw...."   is very
comical


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > What part of violate the no go zone don't you UNDERSTAND?
> ...


If the terrorist who was shot survived he'd still be a terrorist threat right?
The NO GO zone is NOT the terrorist's property you idiot!


----------



## Humanity (Jun 3, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Islam is our generation’s Nazism.
> 
> So naturally the progressives side with the bigots, oppressors of women, and perpetrators of genocide.



You clearly don't understand nazism let alone Islam.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------   they dress up in white coats and claim that they are medics but they organize the rioters but i know that their is no understanding in YOU Billo .
> ...


So if a thousand Palestinian terrorists all put on a white coat they are no longer terrorists?
By your logic all the Nazi military needed to do was land on the beaches of Britain all wearing white coats.
Ya, you're a real brain!


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Islam is our generation’s Nazism.
> 
> So naturally the progressives side with the bigots, oppressors of women, and perpetrators of genocide.


They're always sympathetic to terrorists


Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is our generation’s Nazism.
> ...


Projection


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> How sick. Only an uncivilized animal would do this to an medic..



You think she's the first medic to ever fall in a battle zone?

You'd be wise to study war history


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2018)

Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is our generation’s Nazism.
> ...



I understand both quite well.  

Islam is pure evil and must be opposed at every turn.  Never in its 1400 year history has Islam shown itself to be a reasonable or flexible ideology.  Islam spreads like cancer consuming everything in its path.  It oppresses, enslaves, and murders all infidels.  It’s incapable of democracy and supporting rights for non-Muslims.

Unless of course you can list Islamic countries in the past or present that ever demonstrated compatibility with Western democratic values.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 3, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Dont waste your time with that fucking scumbag.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Later that day, several hezbollahs stoned a woman for being raped.
> ...



I got the history of this event from hubby's 90 
year old aunt----before she died.    Hubby's grandmother----young then with two babes in arms lived in the  "jewish section" of a shariah shit hole.   She heard on the grapevine that HER young hubby was ON THE ROAD headed for home------she walked thru a wooded area to meet him--------afterall---she
was not a muslimah and near "home"    -----raped and murdered-----the two babes dead in her arms.    The surviving son was with his father-----the surviving son being hubby's father.    The one good outcome of the event is that THEY FLED  THE SHARIAH SHIT HOLE----rescuing both the surviving son----and the little dhimmi girl that was destined by HER father's death to be enslaved to the local imam pig.    As noted----no crime was prosecuted----after all-----the young mother was not VEILED----and <gasp>  walking alone


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is our generation’s Nazism.
> ...



I understand islam-----feel free to ask questions------I agree that from the POV of
muslims----the  


SassyIrishLass said:


> Jessica123 said:
> 
> 
> > How sick. Only an uncivilized animal would do this to an medic..
> ...



medics fall like flies in a cloud of DDT---


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



She's just upset a Joo did it


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



actually   WHO DONE IT   is an issue of
conjecture-------when bullets fly  (and some of the palis were armed with guns) ----until the
forensics are completed-----who DONE IT is an   unknown


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



True but never let a chance to make Israel the villain pass by


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 3, 2018)

Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is our generation’s Nazism.
> ...


I know that the Nazis were determined to rule the world.
I know the Islamofacist muslims want to rule the world.
Seems pretty obvious what both had/have in common.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Neither one was too fond of Jews either


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> actually WHO DONE IT is an issue of
> conjecture-------when bullets fly (and some of the palis were armed with guns) ----until the
> forensics are completed-----who DONE IT is an unknown


But, "they were 'protestors' not rioters"


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > actually WHO DONE IT is an issue of
> ...



you forgot the  "PEACEFUL"   ----now repeat after me-----PEACEFUL UNARMED CIVILIANS    ---(over and over and over.....)


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> what evidence do you have that   Pismoe  "thinks"  he can kill anyone he "wants"?


Again, it was a "figurative" you, not a "literal" you.  And my evidence is the constant verbal defense (and tacit silent approval) of shooting a medic in cold blood.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ---------------------------------   sure they can be targeted if they are organizing the riots and promoting violence amongst the rioters as decided by Israelis .   And i think that these rioters are burning tires , trying or actually ripping down border fences and trying to enter the other side of the fence  Billo .


Another bullshit excuse to kill people.  There is no line to cross, nothing that is over the top, no atrocities too heinous, committed against the Palestinians that you people would object to.  

There is no humanity in any of your posts.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what evidence do you have that   Pismoe  "thinks"  he can kill anyone he "wants"?
> ...



you wax IDIOTIC----a medic---dying on the field of battle----in a battle
unprovoked and INITIATED by her side and in which she was an enthusiastic participant
-----got "shot in cold blood"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Got video? They RIOT. It's what they do.
> 
> Israeli firefighters, meanwhile, took control of forest fires in communitiesnear the border. The Israeli military reported thousands of demonstrations in five locations along the border, where protesters burned tires and attempted to damage security infrastructure. The military also reported that an armed Gazan opened fire at IDF vehicles and another Palestinian manage to cross the border in northern Gaza, detonate a grenade and return to the Strip


This doesn't look like a riot to me.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> If the terrorist who was shot survived he'd still be a terrorist threat right?
> The NO GO zone is NOT the terrorist's property you idiot!


First of all, the person shot was female and a medic, you dumbass.  And second, this NO GO zone is not on Israeli land.  That's all you need to know!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> So if a thousand Palestinian terrorists all put on a white coat they are no longer terrorists?
> By your logic all the Nazi military needed to do was land on the beaches of Britain all wearing white coats.
> Ya, you're a real brain!


Just because you call Palestinians terrorists, doesn't make them terrorists.  But it does show your deep seated hatred for them and infers you think they are less than human.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> you wax IDIOTIC----a medic---dying on the field of battle----in a battle
> unprovoked and INITIATED by her side and in which she was an enthusiastic participant
> -----got "shot in cold blood"?


This is not a battle and this is not a war.  This was a peaceful protest you opened up on with live ammunition.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you wax IDIOTIC----a medic---dying on the field of battle----in a battle
> ...



Peaceful and Muzzies is an oxymoron


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2018)

skews13 said:


> _““Being a medic is not only a job for a man It’s for women, too. In our society, women are often judged,”_



It sounds like women in "Palestine" have more to worry about from male Palestinians, than Israelis. This, of course, should come as a shock to absolutely no one.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 3, 2018)

*'It's okay to be racist in Israel'*
An Israeli conscientious objector speaks out about racism and subjugation as the occupation enters its 51st year."





'It's okay to be racist in Israel'

*The Jews of Israel want all the land between the River and the sea for themselves.

Would you call them greedy or racist?*


----------



## jillian (Jun 3, 2018)

Issa said:


> Pigs...and the pigs of the GOP will agree with them. 2 groups in the world now responsible of lot of havoc in the world right now...the Zionists and the neoconservatives.


Nice anti Semite trash rant


----------



## jillian (Jun 3, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *'It's okay to be racist in Israel'*
> An Israeli conscientious objector speaks out about racism and subjugation as the occupation enters its 51st year."
> 
> 
> ...



Well if the terrorost sympathizers at Al Jazeera say so


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 3, 2018)

jillian said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *'It's okay to be racist in Israel'*
> ...


*True or False:*
"Occupied East Jerusalem - This year, Israel's 1967 occupation of the Palestinian territories entered its 51st year."
'It's okay to be racist in Israel'

*Greedy, racist Jews in Israel are terrorists, in spite of what your local hasbara sympathizer has to say.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Muzzies shoulda never started shit in 67. Got their asses kicked and been bawling since


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.



Never gonna happen.  They launch rockets into Israel on a daily basis.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.
> ...



Makes one wonder where the rockets come from.

Points at Iran


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > If Palestinians had broken down the fence and killed Israelis you would be celebrating
> ...



Jorden and Egypt initiated the War and lost. Let me be clear; They  with the Help of the U.N. initiated the War deliberately BLOCKING the Straits of Tiran, ignoring Israel’s valid complaint, and deliberately  leaving the area knowing what Nasser was going to do. THEY LOST !!  “ International Law” is a joke.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Got video? They RIOT. It's what they do.
> ...


Good grief you're an idiot. Looks like a riot to any rational human being. You make yourself irrelevant in this discussion


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> The Jews of Israel want all the land between the River and the sea for themselves.
> 
> Would you call them greedy or racist?


Rational.  No Muslim country would tolerate Jews living among them, doing this


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.


You want the Palestinians to oppression, torture, killing ? What world you live in?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


*Are you familiar with the name David Ben Gurion?




https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Zionist-version-of-Palestine-since-1917
Greedy Jews like Ben Gurion started this sh*t over a hundred years ago, and they have been the aggressor in every war (except 1973) since that time. Educate yourself.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Save it Jew hater. The Muzzies saw, they attacked and got the shit kicked out if them.


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2018)

jillian said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Pigs...and the pigs of the GOP will agree with them. 2 groups in the world now responsible of lot of havoc in the world right now...the Zionists and the neoconservatives.
> ...


Since when calling the Zionists on their crimes is anti semite ? Btw I'm semite myself.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 3, 2018)

Israel owns Gaza and the Golan Heights, too. They won both in the glorious 6-day war. They have allowed the losers to live there. So far.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews of Israel want all the land between the River and the sea for themselves.
> ...


*Because some Jews don't play well with others.*




*'It's okay to be racist in Israel'*

"In the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem, the Israeli army is responsible for controlling the lives of more than three million Palestinians through hundreds of checkpoints, raids of villages and homes, trial of civilians in military courts, demolition of homes, suppression of protests, and the killing and injuring of civilians, to name a few."


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 3, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Israel owns Gaza and the Golan Heights, too. They won both in the glorious 6-day war. They have allowed the losers to live there. So far.


Israel illegally occupies the Golan and Gaza, and it's glorious 6 day war took the lives of 34 Americans:




Obama Netanyahu Perpetuate USS Liberty Cover-Up - Veterans Today | News - Military Foreign Affairs Policy


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Israel owns Gaza and the Golan Heights, too. They won both in the glorious 6-day war. They have allowed the losers to live there. So far.


Idiot's logic.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 3, 2018)

Issa said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Israel owns Gaza and the Golan Heights, too. They won both in the glorious 6-day war. They have allowed the losers to live there. So far.
> ...



There is no logic there. Only a vast empty space between the ears.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


*Jews attacked first in '67 just like every other war in Palestine except 1973.*




"FIFTY YEARS AGO, between June 5 and June 10, 1967, Israel invaded and occupied East Jerusalem, the West Bank, the Gaza Strip, and the Golan Heights. 

"The Six-Day War, as it would later be dubbed, saw the Jewish David inflict a humiliating defeat on the Arab Goliath, personified perhaps by Gamal Abdel Nasser’s Egypt.

"'The existence of the Israeli state hung by a thread,' the country’s prime minister, Levi Eshkol, claimed two days after the war was over, 'but the hopes of the Arab leaders to annihilate Israel were dashed.' Genocide, went the argument, had been prevented; another Holocaust of the Jews averted.

"There is, however, a problem with this argument: It is complete fiction, a self-serving fantasy constructed after the event to justify a war of aggression and conquest. 
*
"Don’t take my word for it: 'The thesis according to which the danger of genocide hung over us in June 1967, and according to which Israel was fighting for her very physical survival, was nothing but a bluff which was born and bred after the war,' declared Gen. Matituahu Peled, chief of logistical command during the war and one of 12 members of Israel’s General Staff, in March 1972."

A 50-Year Occupation: Israel’s Six-Day War Started With a Lie*


----------



## jillian (Jun 3, 2018)

Issa said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Your use of the word crimes says all any person who isn’t anti Semite trash needs to know.

I’ll also point out again that the “source” is terrorost supporting Al Jazeera.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Complete unadulterated bullshit


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 3, 2018)

If the terrorist organisation known as the Palestinian Authority would stop using its people as human shields this sort of shit wouldn't happen.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


What does Jordan and Egypt have to do with Palestinian rights?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...




Israel was the Victor in a War started by the Arabs who did NOT respect “ International Law”  They won that land fair and square from their aggressors If the “ International Community” did not recognize Israel’s Borders then Israel does not have to accept them now


----------



## member (Jun 3, 2018)

Humanity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is our generation’s Nazism.
> ...







*“You clearly don't understand nazism let alone Islam.”*






_getattahere_….What a crumudggeon/dinosaur





 Hmmm: nazi[_ism_]


What does that mean to me:  Nazi[_ism_]…some pathetic sub-human mindset.  It’s negativity.
It’s the worst of the worst of humanity.  Nutjobs and the mentally ill.  What the heck else is it?

No normal  

 person chooses to practice “Nazism” unless you're a weirdo!








Islam, Hmm.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Israel won Palestinian land from Egypt and Jordan?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Jorden and Egypt initiated the War and lost. Let me be clear; They  with the Help of the U.N. initiated the War deliberately BLOCKING the Straits of Tiran, ignoring Israel’s valid complaint, and deliberately  leaving the area knowing what Nasser was going to do. THEY LOST !!  “ International Law” is a joke.


The war started with Israeli tanks rolling into Egypt.  You can't re-write history.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Good grief you're an idiot. Looks like a riot to any rational human being. You make yourself irrelevant in this discussion


A riot is not a bunch of people standing around listening to speakers, baking bread and playing soccer.

There is not one post from the pro-Israeli kiss-ass crowd, that condemns the shooting of a first responder.  That is proof beyond a reasonable doubt that you are vicious, inhuman crowd, that does not value the sanctity of life.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief you're an idiot. Looks like a riot to any rational human being. You make yourself irrelevant in this discussion
> ...


They were setting fire to farms, burning tires and throwing grenades.

Palestinian rioters on Gaza border set fire to Israeli fields, 11 Gazans wounded


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I realize you’re upset that Israel still exists but take a DEEP Breath. Jordan , who had control of the W. Bank and E. Jerusalem initiated the War. Egypt who had control of Gaza initiated the War. Get it? Of course not !!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel was the Victor in a War started by the Arabs who did NOT respect “ International Law”  They won that land fair and square from their aggressors If the “ International Community” did not recognize Israel’s Borders then Israel does not have to accept them now


So all that gives you the right to shoot medics now and imprison 1.5 million people in  brutal, inhuman conditions.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Jorden and Egypt initiated the War and lost. Let me be clear; They  with the Help of the U.N. initiated the War deliberately BLOCKING the Straits of Tiran, ignoring Israel’s valid complaint, and deliberately  leaving the area knowing what Nasser was going to do. THEY LOST !!  “ International Law” is a joke.
> ...



The War started with the closing of the Straits which was an act of aggression, the U.N. leaving knowing what was going to happen and their ignoring Israel when this was presented to true Security Council. , You can’t rewrite History


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> They were setting fire to farms, burning tires and throwing grenades.
> 
> Palestinian rioters on Gaza border set fire to Israeli fields, 11 Gazans wounded


Flying kites and walking towards a fence does not give you the right to shoot people down with live fire.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Nah...they are a peaceful group.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I realize you’re upset that Israel still exists but take a DEEP Breath. Jordan , who had control of the W. Bank and E. Jerusalem initiated the War. Egypt who had control of Gaza initiated the War. Get it? Of course not !!!!


Even if that was true, it does not give you the right to hold onto land seized in a war and strip the Palestinians of their right to self determination.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > They were setting fire to farms, burning tires and throwing grenades.
> ...



No one was shot for doing what you described. So your petulant whining is about what?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The War started with the closing of the Straits , the U.N. leaving knowing what was going to happen and their ignoring Israel when this was presented to them, You can’t rewrite History


The war started with the Israeli invasion of Egypt.  In regards to the Straits closing, Israel should've went through the UN for a solution.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nah...they are a peaceful group.


A helluva lot more peaceful than shooting a medic in cold blood.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Don't want to die?

Don't encroach on the border fence.

Simple short-term solution.

The long-term solution is for the Arab-Muslims in Gaza and what very little remains of the West Bank, to pack up their families and their belongings and move away, forever.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Nah...they are a peaceful group.
> ...



Nothing indicates a medic was shot "in cold blood". 

You just make up these melodramatic (and false claims), without any regard for the facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Indeed, they had "control" but it was not their land to lose.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Nah...they are a peaceful group.
> ...



You're such a drama queen. It's simple...dont start none there won't be none. The Palis would be wise to practice it instead of starting it, getting their asses kicked then bawling about it


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > I realize you’re upset that Israel still exists but take a DEEP Breath. Jordan , who had control of the W. Bank and E. Jerusalem initiated the War. Egypt who had control of Gaza initiated the War. Get it? Of course not !!!!
> ...



 What do you mean IF that were true. It is true. “ International Law”and “ 67  Borders”  wasn’t respected by the Arabs, was it?  “ Israel doesn’t have to respect them now


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The War started with the closing of the Straits , the U.N. leaving knowing what was going to happen and their ignoring Israel when this was presented to them, You can’t rewrite History
> ...



You are funny! You should take that show on the Rosd ! The U.N. deliberately left knowing what was going to happen and Israel was supposed to wait until they came up with a Solution. Egypt’s aggression was an act of War


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yawn... It’s funny.. When they had it nobody complained. Jordan blocked the Israelis rights to their religious sites in E. Jerusalem. This will never happen again


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


OK, so?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yes, they lost it.  Land is owned by those are able to defend it.  Land is lost in wars all the time.  Why are Muslims suddenly exempt from this rule?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Every country in the world can say the same.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You're such a drama queen. It's simple...dont start none there won't be none. The Palis would be wise to practice it instead of starting it, getting their asses kicked then bawling about it


The Pals didn't choose to have their freedom taken away and to be treated less than human, that was your decision.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What do you mean IF that were true. It is true. “ International Law”and “ 67  Borders”  wasn’t respected by the Arabs, was it?  “ Israel doesn’t have to respect them now


No, it was not true.  International law wasn't respected by the Israelis when they sent their tanks into Egypt.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You are funny! You should take that show on the Rosd ! The U.N. deliberately left knowing what was going to happen and Israel was supposed to wait until they came up with a Solution. Egypt’s aggression was an act of War


There is no aggression when you are still in your own country.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 3, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Yes, they lost it.  Land is owned by those are able to defend it.  Land is lost in wars all the time.  Why are Muslims suddenly exempt from this rule?


Conquer by conquest was made illegal after the end of WWII.

Why anyone would want to be associated with Nazi Germany, is beyond me.


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You are funny! You should take that show on the Rosd ! The U.N. deliberately left knowing what was going to happen and Israel was supposed to wait until they came up with a Solution. Egypt’s aggression was an act of War
> ...



So basically if I stay in my yard I can cover Your loan with grenades and You will call it _a hug_? 

Neither facts, nor logic are Your friends


----------



## Linkiloo (Jun 4, 2018)

Out of all the deaths, of which Hamas itself claimed at least 50 or 60 were memebers of its terrorist party, they found a dead "medic". War is brutal. Maybe her white coat was legit, maybe not. Medics get hurt in a warzone, which this unmistakably was. I just wonder why they aren't released photos of all the other "innocent victims".  If the Israelis only killed one civilian, then they did really well in the circumstances.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You are funny! You should take that show on the Rosd ! The U.N. deliberately left knowing what was going to happen and Israel was supposed to wait until they came up with a Solution. Egypt’s aggression was an act of War
> ...



There is a “country of Pally’land”?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2018)

theHawk said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Nice deflection.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Nice duck.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 4, 2018)

rylah said:


> So basically if I stay in my yard I can cover Your loan with grenades and You will call it _a hug_?
> 
> Neither facts, nor logic are Your friends


If my home was 300 meters from your home, I wouldn't care what you tossed towards my lawn.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Nasser vowed to destroy Israel. The U.N. actually cooperated with them by leaving the area and ignoring the Fact they deliberately blocked Israel’s right to the Straits . If they had won does anyone in their right mind believe that Israel wouldn’t be “ occupied” and totally destroyed? Nice deflection


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they lost it.  Land is owned by those are able to defend it.  Land is lost in wars all the time.  Why are Muslims suddenly exempt from this rule?
> ...



Another stupid comment. Israel did not “ conquer by conquest” unlike Germany.  Germany initiated the War. Germany was NOT attacked . Get it? Of course not


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


 That was Egypt not Palestine.


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Jun 4, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Nice duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## TNHarley (Jun 4, 2018)

So they shot a terrorist supporter? Whats the big deal?


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > So basically if I stay in my yard I can cover Your loan with grenades and You will call it _a hug_?
> ...


Would You also sell Your woman not to get into a fight,
or do You  just stick that empty head into a hole, waiting with Your ass up hoping for thing to pass by?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>



So if_ "the whole world saw it"_, where is the evidence?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 4, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats the norm,its actually extremely unusual when a day goes by that an Israeli sniper does NOT do that. All these paid shills that have penetrated this site defending them saying they are victems defending themselves,they will be horrified someday by what they have done when they have to deal with their karma they are bringing down on themselves trolling for money.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 4, 2018)

Ya Israelis defend themselves and THEY are the criminals. Just admit you hate Jews and will attack them for any reason.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not off topic. They won that land with those who initiated War. It’s that simple. It’s NOT “ off topic” that Israel was denied access to their Holy Sites . That will never happen again.
   BTW, Jordan had control of E. Jerusalem, the W. Bank  and formed an alliance with Egypt. That is NOT “ off topic”
     The Palestinians also want a bridge running from Gaza to the W. Bank linking the two and have total control of it which would LEGALLY be within the “. 67 Borders” we hear so much about. Tell us please why Israel is LEGALLY bound to do this. The bridge for almost all of the W. Bank, all of Gaza and the Arab Sections of E. Jerusalem? Sounds like “ negotiation” to me!!
 I forgot; you don’t believe in negotiation.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>



She was in the islamic war zone. That is a dangerous place. 

But cheer up, you have another dead body you can parade around, like you're doing now.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 4, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another stupid comment. Israel did not “ conquer by conquest” unlike Germany.  Germany initiated the War. Germany was NOT attacked . Get it? Of course not


Israel was not attacked.  Israel attacked Egypt.  No different than German tanks rolling into Poland.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 4, 2018)

rylah said:


> Would You also sell Your woman not to get into a fight,
> or do You  just stick that empty head into a hole, waiting with Your ass up hoping for thing to pass by?


Do you have a point?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another stupid comment. Israel did not “ conquer by conquest” unlike Germany.  Germany initiated the War. Germany was NOT attacked . Get it? Of course not
> ...



Gee whiz. The history you’re taught at the madrassah must come from the same publisher who supplies the Hamas Hitler Youth style Camps.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another stupid comment. Israel did not “ conquer by conquest” unlike Germany.  Germany initiated the War. Germany was NOT attacked . Get it? Of course not
> ...



Another lie. Nasser closing the Straits of International Waters was an act of WAR. The U.N. collaborating with them and cooperating leaving the area was an act of WAR ! Comparing that to Germany attacking Poland who didn’t brag to the world they were going to destroy Germany, do anything to try to destroy their economy with the help of the U. N?? You are an


----------



## rylah (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Would You also sell Your woman not to get into a fight,
> ...



You stand 300 meters away from someone, 
he says in a megaphone  'I'm gonna rip Your heart away".
You shrug it off.
He throws a grenade in Your direction, let's say misses.
You say _*"Honey what's for breakfast?"...?*

_


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 5, 2018)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Probably martyred by Arabs-Moslems to be used for propaganda.
> ...



So a Nation of Laws is investigating; GOOD!! The truth will out. Don't seem right that a female is touching wounded Islamic jihadists; you sure she was a nurse?



Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another lie. Nasser closing the Straits of International Waters was an act of WAR. The U.N. collaborating with them and cooperating leaving the area was an act of WAR ! Comparing that to Germany attacking Poland who didn’t brag to the world they were going to destroy Germany, do anything to try to destroy their economy with the help of the U. N?? You are an


Go read Article 51 of the UN Charter.  Israel started that war.

You think nothing about shooting a medic, yet call me the asshole?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

rylah said:


> You stand 300 meters away from someone,
> he says in a megaphone  'I'm gonna rip Your heart away".
> You shrug it off.
> He throws a grenade in Your direction, let's say misses.
> ...


WTF do you mean_ "...lets say..."? 
_
Can you throw anything 900 feet?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > You stand 300 meters away from someone,
> ...



That’s a great argument. I suppose it’s just a coincidence that the Islamic barbarians all have unused vacation time they need to log and are just massing with their weapons because...Hamas needs new ‘martyrs”, you know, the young, disposable Arab-Moslem type “martyrs”


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


It wasn't the Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


What did Nasser have to do with Palestine?


----------



## rylah (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > You stand 300 meters away from someone,
> ...



If someone throws a grenade in a 300m radius of my house... I'm pretty sure all neighborhood will be on it's head. Police rushing in, car alarms, sms news alarm - the whole country is affected by it.
Next step would be swats and explosive experts. 
That's the minimum I expect from law enforcement on a local level. 

If there was a hostile nation aiming to reach houses 500 meters away from the fence, I would seriously consider making a mine field. Next disconnecting them from anything that comes from our side. I'd also consider big placards wishing _"Gazans all well" _and _"send hello to Iran"_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


That was established before she was killed. You must have missed this.


----------



## rylah (Jun 5, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Actually the Arabs in Syria-Palestine took active part in promoting the Pan-Arab nationalism that was the key ideological motivation behind every war until 1973.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Why do you insist on parading that dead body around like its some prize you won?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 5, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ' medical volunteer' sounds like more BS to me  Fanger .


--------------------------------------   yeah , just a Butchers white frock and everyone can be a Medical Volunteer .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 5, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You happen to be right. They were shooting at Israel from the Golan Heights


----------



## rylah (Jun 5, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



And took an active part in Lebanese civil war, attempts to overthrow the Jordanian govt...
Pan Arab nationalism is actually the opposite of Palestinian independence, some delayed echoes still remain in their rhetorics, as they haven't moved beyond the agenda of the 60's, to create a big Arab empire from Yemen to Morocco while deleting Israel.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 5, 2018)

rylah said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I agree! Notice how when the subject comes up about Israel being denied their Holy Sites or why Israel is legally obligated to cede ANY of the “ 67 Borders” to the Palestinians and agree they should have full control there is silence?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie. Nasser closing the Straits of International Waters was an act of WAR. The U.N. collaborating with them and cooperating leaving the area was an act of WAR ! Comparing that to Germany attacking Poland who didn’t brag to the world they were going to destroy Germany, do anything to try to destroy their economy with the help of the U. N?? You are an
> ...


 
The U.N. who did Nothing when Egypt blocked International Waters and did not consider that an act of aggression? The U.N. who actually cooperated with Egypt and left the area? The U.N. who left while knowing that Nasser was telling the World he was going to decimate Israel? THAT U. N.? You are an


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

rylah said:


> If someone throws a grenade in a 300m radius of my house... I'm pretty sure all neighborhood will be on it's head. Police rushing in, car alarms, sms news alarm - the whole country is affected by it.
> Next step would be swats and explosive experts.
> That's the minimum I expect from law enforcement on a local level.
> 
> If there was a hostile nation aiming to reach houses 500 meters away from the fence, I would seriously consider making a mine field. Next disconnecting them from anything that comes from our side. I'd also consider big placards wishing _"Gazans all well" _and _"send hello to Iran"_


Oh, so now you expect something from the law?  You are a fucking hypocrite!  If you want something from the law, why don't you have them arrest the prick who shot that medic?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > If someone throws a grenade in a 300m radius of my house... I'm pretty sure all neighborhood will be on it's head. Police rushing in, car alarms, sms news alarm - the whole country is affected by it.
> ...


Hey stupid Israel is investigating and until it is done we don't know shit, hell she could have been shot by her own side.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hey stupid Israel is investigating and until it is done we don't know shit, hell she could have been shot by her own side.


You're a traitor to this country.

The Pals were unarmed, asshole.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The U.N. who did Nothing when Egypt blocked International Waters and did not consider that an act of aggression? The U.N. who actually cooperated with Egypt and left the area? The U.N. who left while knowing that Nasser was telling the World he was going to decimate Israel? THAT U. N.? You are an


They didn't block Israels waters.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The U.N. who did Nothing when Egypt blocked International Waters and did not consider that an act of aggression? The U.N. who actually cooperated with Egypt and left the area? The U.N. who left while knowing that Nasser was telling the World he was going to decimate Israel? THAT U. N.? You are an
> ...




Yes, they did, . They blocked International Waters that Israel had right to !!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Yes, they did, . They blocked International Waters that Israel had right to !!!


Those were international waters, not Israels.  They had no right to attack Egypt.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they did, . They blocked International Waters that Israel had right to !!!
> ...



You’re right; They were International Waters that Israel had rights to and they blocked them. The U.N. was supposed to be there to protect Israel’s right to those waters and they left. You’re so stupid you don’t even know that


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



She was in the Islamic war zone. It’s established that, that is a dangerous place to be. 

There’s still no reason to assume she was shot by the IDF.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey stupid Israel is investigating and until it is done we don't know shit, hell she could have been shot by her own side.
> ...


Right and of course we just have your word and theirs for that. Meanwhile military members are the vast majority of those shot at the fence and are using rockets bombs and slingshots to attack with.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re right; They were International Waters that Israel had rights to and they blocked them. The U.N. was supposed to be there to protect Israel’s right to those waters and they left. You’re so stupid you don’t even know that


Oh, I know that.  This is one of the few posts of yours that I actually agree with.  Even the part about me being an asshole.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Right and of course we just have your word and theirs for that. Meanwhile military members are the vast majority of those shot at the fence and are using rockets bombs and slingshots to attack with.


No one on the Palestinian side was a member of the military.  And no military member on the Israeli side has been injured or killed.  Not one casualty.  Yet there are over 100 Palestinians dead and over a thousand injured.  So where's the outrage?  How can a medic be murdered in cold blood and you say nothing or feel nothing?  A medic can be murdered in cold blood and not one shred of humanity can be shown coming from you.

If you think its okay to shoot people you don't like, then you've turned your back on this country and you do not embrace American values.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 5, 2018)

I want to know who was the fucking soldier that pulled the trigger?  I want that pricks name.  And I want him to suffer for the rest of his life for what he has done.  Who is that mother-fucker?  Someone needs to stick a microphone (or camera) in that pricks face and ask him, _"Why did you shoot a medic?" 
_
We will probably never know who that SOB was.  But we do know who gave him the green light.  Here are the inhuman, pieces of shit, that are responsible for her murder...

_Southern Command chief Maj. Gen. Eyal Zamir
IDF Chief of Staff Lt. Gen. Gadi Eisenkot
Military Advocate General Brig. Gen. Sharon Afek
Attorney General Avichai Mendelblit
Avi Milikovsky, a lawyer from the State Prosecutor’s Office
High Court Justices Esther Hayut, Hanan Melcer and Neal Hendel_​Those are the inhuman, Israeli scumbags who made all these killings possible.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Right and of course we just have your word and theirs for that. Meanwhile military members are the vast majority of those shot at the fence and are using rockets bombs and slingshots to attack with.
> ...


Almost every dead pal was a member of Hamas as a military member or terrorist fact is you want to ignore that but it won't work dumb ass.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 6, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Almost every dead pal was a member of Hamas as a military member or terrorist fact is you want to ignore that but it won't work dumb ass.


Wrong.  They were demonstrators and they were unarmed.  

BTW, just because someone is a member of Hamas, doesn't give you the right to kill them.  

You think it is okay to kill people you don't like?


----------



## rylah (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > If someone throws a grenade in a 300m radius of my house... I'm pretty sure all neighborhood will be on it's head. Police rushing in, car alarms, sms news alarm - the whole country is affected by it.
> ...



To me it's the same  as if a drug cartel brought a medic to a shootout.
Even drug cartels seem to have more honor than the whining Jihadi cowards of Hamas.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every dead pal was a member of Hamas as a military member or terrorist fact is you want to ignore that but it won't work dumb ass.
> ...



You simply don’t know the facts. More than 80% of the rioters who were “martyred” at the border siege were affiliated with Islamic terrorist franchises?

You think it’s okay to announce your ignorance in a public discussion forum?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2018)

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Did Israel give her that list of talking points?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Affiliation is meaningless. Civilians are only considered militants when actively engaged in armed conflict.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 6, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Nonsense. Members of the Hamas military wing are not civilians. Attacking a nations border with weapons is armed conflict.

Remember that as you're sitting behind your keyboard, Mr. cowardly wannabe.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 6, 2018)

rylah said:


> To me it's the same  as if a drug cartel brought a medic to a shootout.
> Even drug cartels seem to have more honor than the whining Jihadi cowards of Hamas.


Screw your government propaganda.  According to Amnesty International...

_The Israeli authorities claim that Hamas and Palestinian armed groups use Palestinian civilians in Gaza as “human shields”. Does Amnesty International have any evidence that this has occurred during the current hostilities? 

Amnesty International is monitoring and investigating such reports, but* does not have evidence at this point that Palestinian civilians have been intentionally used by Hamas or Palestinian armed groups during the current hostilities to “shield” specific locations or military personnel or equipment from Israeli attacks.*_​
Since you want to bring up human shields...

_*WHAT IS A JOHNNY?

WHAT IS A JOHNNY?

WHAT IS A JOHNNY?*_​


----------



## Hollie (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > To me it's the same  as if a drug cartel brought a medic to a shootout.
> ...



What israeli attacks took place?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Gaza, and the West Bank, are constantly under attack.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 6, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## rylah (Jun 6, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



That was my personal opinion
You should post some more videos of "Kill the Jews, Let's go die together"...because You clearly still didn't convince Hamas it wasn't their confrontation.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Right and of course we just have your word and theirs for that. Meanwhile military members are the vast majority of those shot at the fence and are using rockets bombs and slingshots to attack with.
> ...


-------------------------------------------- [no Israelis killed eh]   i think that lefty's are upset that their concept of Disproportinate force doesn't impress the Israelis and also because 'lefties  can't force it on the Israrlis .  Plus , as a practical matter  it is always best to win a battle or war , riot or any conflict in a lopsided manner .   That means that ALL or MORE the enemy should be killed while the Israelis or Good Guys suffer NO deaths or woundings or casualties  Billo .


----------



## member (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every dead pal was a member of Hamas as a military member or terrorist fact is you want to ignore that but it won't work dumb ass.
> ...




*BTW,* 

 *just because someone is a member of Hamas, doesn't give you the right to kill them."*


This is …..

 .....beyond comprehension to be honest.



Ham_ass_ = 

 a terrorist group, not a charity group….no different than icehole.


​
..................................................................






*“What kind of a man are you?"*







.... a terrorist supporter. get_atta_here


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 6, 2018)

pismoe said:


> -------------------------------------------- [no Israelis killed eh]   i think that lefty's are upset that their concept of Disproportinate force doesn't impress the Israelis and also because 'lefties  can't force it on the Israrlis .  Plus , as a practical matter  it is always best to win a battle or war , riot or any conflict in a lopsided manner .   That means that ALL or MORE the enemy should be killed while the Israelis or Good Guys suffer NO deaths or woundings or casualties  Billo .


Good Guys don't make up bullshit reasons to kill people they don't like.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 6, 2018)

member said:


> *BTW,*
> 
> *just because someone is a member of Hamas, doesn't give you the right to kill them."*
> 
> ...


You got a real screw loose if you're trying to legalize murder.


----------



## member (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > *BTW,*
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > -------------------------------------------- [no Israelis killed eh]   i think that lefty's are upset that their concept of Disproportinate force doesn't impress the Israelis and also because 'lefties  can't force it on the Israrlis .  Plus , as a practical matter  it is always best to win a battle or war , riot or any conflict in a lopsided manner .   That means that ALL or MORE the enemy should be killed while the Israelis or Good Guys suffer NO deaths or woundings or casualties  Billo .
> ...


------------------------------------------------   good guys , bad guys , its all a matter of OPINION Billo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 6, 2018)

and its funny , you sound annoyed that the Israelis are Efficient rather than lacksadasical  Billo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > *BTW,*
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------- seems to me the Israelis practice Efficient self defense of themselves and their border and fence   Billo .


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 7, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ------------------------------------------------   good guys , bad guys , its all a matter of OPINION Billo .


No it isn't.  Crimes against humanity are not up for debate.  Torture is not debatable.  Shooting a medic, is not a debatable issue.  Those things are bad.  And they are done by bad people.

According you your logic, Hitlers only problem was bad PR.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 7, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------- seems to me the Israelis practice Efficient self defense of themselves and their border and fence   Billo .


And occupational force cannot claim self defense.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------- seems to me the Israelis practice Efficient self defense of themselves and their border and fence   Billo .
> ...



Grab your Koran, an AK-47 and charge the Israeli border. Just make you tell IDF they cannot claim self defense before they cut you down with rifle fire.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2018)

put on your WHITE meatcutters or butchers frock and claim to be a Medical Volunteer .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------- seems to me the Israelis practice Efficient self defense of themselves and their border and fence   Billo .
> ...




Israel is “ occupying” Land that belonged to Countries that initiated War against them. When Israel left Gaza the Rockets actually increased with Hamas smuggling weapons.
  I forgot; You don’t believe that Egypt blocked Israel’s right to International Waters or that the U.N. Security. force who was there to make certain Israel had that right left the area just prior to the War


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 7, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel is “ occupying” Land that belonged to Countries that initiated War against them. When Israel left Gaza the Rockets actually increased with Hamas smuggling weapons.
> I forgot; You don’t believe that Egypt blocked Israel’s right to International Waters or that the U.N. Security. force who was there to make certain Israel had that right left the area just prior to the War


States don't have rights, only people do.

And Israel did not leave Gaza.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is “ occupying” Land that belonged to Countries that initiated War against them. When Israel left Gaza the Rockets actually increased with Hamas smuggling weapons.
> ...



 That means the “ Palestinian State” does  not have any rights. Israel did leave Gaza and the increase in Rockets started immediarely


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Probably martyred by Arabs-Moslems to be used for propaganda.


Stop acting and speaking like a cnut


----------



## theliq (Jun 7, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


you are not having good sex, Zionists Guys are renown as lousy lovers so each rocket is entering you pussy in your mind,that is


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 7, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> That means the “ Palestinian State” does  not have any rights. Israel did leave Gaza and the increase in Rockets started immediarely


Gazans have rights and Israel has no right to take that away.

If Israel left Gaza, they'd be able to fish and farm without getting shot at.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 7, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



This is from the one who accuses me of always bringing up sex.  Lol. That’s all that’s on his mind because his Foreskin is so tight it’s interfering with his brain function which is in his uncircumcised Prick.
 Regarding “ Zionist Guys” as lousy lovers: You would know.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > That means the “ Palestinian State” does  not have any rights. Israel did leave Gaza and the increase in Rockets started immediarely
> ...



Israel has rights and the Palestinians have no right to take them away. Increased Rockets started immediately after Israel  left in addition to the smuggling of weapons .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 7, 2018)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Probably martyred by Arabs-Moslems to be used for propaganda.
> ...




Stop acting like the uncircumcised Prick that you are


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Get back to me when you are willing to demonstrate some serious concerns about the crimes of the Palestinians.


----------



## member (Jun 7, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...













Steve's like an australian andrew dice clay *+* 

  a _creep_ all rolled into one....


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 7, 2018)

member said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Trouble is; His Foreskin is so long nobody can find it ( being small doesn’t help).


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is “ occupying” Land that belonged to Countries that initiated War against them. When Israel left Gaza the Rockets actually increased with Hamas smuggling weapons.
> ...


You fucking retard States most assuredly have rights and even a 3rd grader knows that, maybe you should go back to grade school.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 7, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



What else would you expect from a


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 7, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel has rights and the Palestinians have no right to take them away. Increased Rockets started immediately after Israel  left in addition to the smuggling of weapons .


States don't have rights, people do.  Did it ever occur to you, that you wouldn't get rockets, if you'd stop shooting at their fishermen?  Furthermore, the Palestinians are a population under the occupation of a foreign force.  They can't take anything from anyone.  They can only do what Israel allows.

Palestinians have a right to defend themselves.  They have a right to have weapons.  Israel has no right to say they can't.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 7, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You fucking retard States most assuredly have rights and even a 3rd grader knows that, maybe you should go back to grade school.


Tell me what right does a state have?  C'mon, Mr. Wizard, inquiring minds want to know?  Need a little time to make something up?  Go ahead, I'll wait.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has rights and the Palestinians have no right to take them away. Increased Rockets started immediately after Israel  left in addition to the smuggling of weapons .
> ...



What a liar !!!  The Rockets increased IMMEDIATELY after Israel withdrew. Are you trying to claim that Israel started to shoot “ innocent civilians” the same week they withdrew? 
   They don’t have the right to have weapons that they intend to initiate attacks on another Country


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

The protests last month had nothing to do with Hamas, but everything to do with Israeli control over Gaza.

_No Gazan or Gazan-made item *could leave without Israeli permission*, and no foreign goods—humanitarian supplies, medicine, books or food could enter by land, air or sea. _​This is not leaving...

_*Israel maintained full control of the air above* (all radio, cell phone and internet capacity), *the sea beyond* (Israel patrolled and claimed sovereignty over the Mediterranean Sea) *and the land surrounding the territory*. Israel, with the help of Egypt, controlled the entrance and exits, all imports and exports, and access to water and electricity — essential for basic human needs such as heat and lights, potable water and sewage treatment._​That's why there are protests.  That's why Israel gets rockets.

_Most Gazans...are consumed by the daily routine of scrambling for employment, food, potable water, electricity and gas where little is available *due to Israel’s hostile prevention of the flow of goods, services and people*._​And with all this Israeli might and power, there is one thing these pussy's can't control...

_While Army controls and barriers can prevent the movement of people, *they cannot prevent the untreated, sewage-filled water from traveling the Mediterranean to the beaches and water systems of Tel Aviv. *And they cannot keep the toxic air from the burning of tires on the streets of Gaza City from drifting to the fields and towns of Israel._​Falafal, anyone?
​


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What a liar !!!  The Rockets increased IMMEDIATELY after Israel withdrew. Are you trying to claim that Israel started to shoot “ innocent civilians” the same week they withdrew?
> They don’t have the right to have weapons that they intend to initiate attacks on another Country


Israel didn't withdraw.  Why do you keep pushing this bullshit?  They can't fish or farm without you  fuckers shooting at them!  That's not leaving, asshole.

And you don't have any right at all to tell someone what they can (and cannot) do on their own fucking property.  Come over to my house you  punk ass little bitch, and try that shit with me!  Try and tell me what's what under my own roof and see what happens next.


----------



## rylah (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> The protests last month had nothing to do with Hamas, but everything to do with Israeli control over Gaza.
> 
> _No Gazan or Gazan-made item *could leave without Israeli permission*, and no foreign goods—humanitarian supplies, medicine, books or food could enter by land, air or sea. _​This is not leaving...
> 
> ...



If the sea won't be controlled by Israel, it will be by Egypt that fights Gazan contraband in the Sinai on a daily basis. Gaza under Hamas and Iran will remain a danger to all the neighbors.

As to the other complaints, no country is obliged to open its' borders for exports from an enemy, that Israel does this is too generous, as for electricity  - they didn't have electricity until Israel provided it.

They shout that they want to rip the hearts of Jews and destroy Israel, but at the same time demand Israel provides more electricity?! 

I'd suggest zero movement of exports to Israel, zero tracks entering from Israel, 0 watts of electricity, no one enters Gaza from Israel. I'm sure Egypt will be happy to meet all their demands...everyone runs to appease their needs, otherwise Jihadis are entitled to explode out of rage.

How can no one understand their delicate needs?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> The protests last month had nothing to do with Hamas, but everything to do with Israeli control over Gaza.
> 
> _No Gazan or Gazan-made item *could leave without Israeli permission*, and no foreign goods—humanitarian supplies, medicine, books or food could enter by land, air or sea. _​This is not leaving...
> 
> ...



That long cut and paste from your favorite internet tabloid is drenched in Jew hating slogans you folks like to dump into various threads.

A simple counter to that nonsense is found here:

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


Time to get to the gym after stuffing your face with falafel.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > What a liar !!!  The Rockets increased IMMEDIATELY after Israel withdrew. Are you trying to claim that Israel started to shoot “ innocent civilians” the same week they withdrew?
> ...


How come you haven't written any posts demanding Egypt cease and desist? How come Palestinians aren't protesting at Egypts borders?


> The Egyptian navy opened fire on a Palestinian fisherman at sea and killed him, the Gaza Health Ministry said on Saturday.
> It could not be confirmed whether the fisherman was attempting to cross into Egyptian waters. Egyptian naval forces have previously opened fire on Gazans they accused of crossing the maritime border.


Gaza: Egyptian fire kills Palestinian at sea

? why did Hamas attack Egypt?


> Palestinian from the Gaza Strip opened fire on Egyptian soldiers stationed on the border Saturday morning.
> 
> An Egyptian military intelligence official told Palestinian news agency Ma’an that the troops came under heavy fire from the Palestinian enclave, but that no one was injured.
> 
> Palestinian sources in Rafah, a town straddling the Gaza-Egypt border, said smugglers were behind the attack.


‘Palestinian smugglers fire on Egyptian soldiers’


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > What a liar !!!  The Rockets increased IMMEDIATELY after Israel withdrew. Are you trying to claim that Israel started to shoot “ innocent civilians” the same week they withdrew?
> ...



Israel did withdraw. ASSHOLE !!    The increased Rocket Fire started the same week!!    If I were your neighbor and I saw you gathering weapons knowing they were going to be used against me do you think I would just sit there and wait ? You are a. ASSHOLE !

Prove that Israel is deliberately shooting at 


Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > What a liar !!!  The Rockets increased IMMEDIATELY after Israel withdrew. Are you trying to claim that Israel started to shoot “ innocent civilians” the same week they withdrew?
> ...



If we were constantly fighting and you were throwing Weapons at my property and I saw you with more weapons knowing they were going to be used against me do you think I would just sit there and wait, Asshole?   

 Prove that Israel is using “ innocent” fisherman and farmers as target practice ! FUCK YOU !!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > What a liar !!!  The Rockets increased IMMEDIATELY after Israel withdrew. Are you trying to claim that Israel started to shoot “ innocent civilians” the same week they withdrew?
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> Israel didn't withdraw. Why do you keep pushing this bullshit?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Israel did withdraw, unilaterally, from Gaza'istan. It was in short order that islamic terrorist attacks began.

Israel is occasionally required to throttle your gee-had with forceful measures by putting the _had_ in the Islamist terrorist gee-had.


----------



## fanger (Jun 8, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The protests last month had nothing to do with Hamas, but everything to do with Israeli control over Gaza.
> ...


Try to keep up, there is a new charter

In the biggest concession, the new document states that Hamas “considers the establishment of a fully sovereign and independent Palestinian state, with Jerusalem as its capital along the lines of 4 June 1967, with the return of the refugees and the displaced to their homes from which they were expelled, to be a formula of national consensus”.

By implication, the document accepts that there will be another state entity outside these borders, even if it does not mention Israel.
Hamas presents new charter accepting a Palestine based on 1967 borders


----------



## Hollie (Jun 8, 2018)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Yes, you should try and keep up. From your link:

" Although it does not explicitly supplant the previous charter of the founding fathers, seen by many as racist, it is being described by those seeking to help Hamas toward a more peaceful path as the contemporary summary of Hamas beliefs and aims."


So yes, the existing charter remains in place as you, how shall we say, "slow learners", stutter and mumble about some new charter which doesn't exist.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



1) They know that Israel isn’t going to agree to “ Right of Return” eventually making the Israelis a minority.
 2) They know that Israel will not accept being denied access to their Holy Sites ever again,
   3) I read somewhere that they will agree to a “ truce” for 10 years,

   They also want a bridge linking Gaza to the W. Bank within the “ 67 Borders” we hear about and full control of it Tell up please why Israel is Legally bound to do this? 


    NICE. TRY !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Who cares what Israel will accept?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



 I know how you feel because I don’t care what the Palestinians will accept.  Asked why Israel should even consider not having any Rights to their Religious Sites or why Israel should allow any bridge within the “ 67 Borders” we hear about with the Palestinians having total control there is no  response .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Palestinians have a history of faking shit.



other way around charlie.you listen way to much to the propaganda western media.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.



uh pretty hard to stay civilized when another country across the street is shooting women and children in the head just for walking THEIR streets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



thats all they DO know how to do is LIE when they are cornered,that of course is what they are paid to do by their bosses.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.
> ...



It’s pretty hard to stay civiized when another Country across the street starts rioting, throwing Rocks, Malatov Cocktails, other Home Made Weapons and tearing down fences


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians need to stop RIOTING and become civilized human beings, if such a thing is possible.
> ...



Nope the shills are always instructed by their handlers not to read links or watch videos that expose the atrocities of Israel.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> Later that day, several hezbollahs stoned a woman for being raped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israelis in disguise obviously.LOL


----------



## Hollie (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



You will care because while Israel will negotiate in good faith, Israel will also dictate terms to you Islamic terrorists which will ensure the safety of israeli citizens and promote the viability of their first world economy.

Now, run along with the rest of your islamic terrorist misfits and go bomb another Gaza'istan power plant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



yeah human being should not waste their time on inhuman scumbag who defend the murderous actions of Israel that is correct.LOL love how you talk to a troll who defends the magic bullet theory who seriously thinks magic bullets can stop in mid air.LOL that speaks volumns about you.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---------------------------------   sure they can be targeted if they are organizing the riots and promoting violence amongst the rioters as decided by Israelis .   And i think that these rioters are burning tires , trying or actually ripping down border fences and trying to enter the other side of the fence  Billo .
> ...



never is in the trolls who defend Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Israel owns Gaza and the Golan Heights, too. They won both in the glorious 6-day war. They have allowed the losers to live there. So far.
> ...




The Israel worshippers always end up with shit on their faces when you put this little pesky fact in front of their face they always play dodgeball on.they start grasping at straws inventing lies they know are that that Israel did not know it was americans  and the like blah blah blah blah.LOL


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


If you want peace with Israel you should.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...





Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



   They don’t want peace ✌️


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Never is in the trolls who defend the Palestinians.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Later that day, several hezbollahs stoned a woman for being raped.
> ...




You’re right.,,, I was there cheering them on.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Israel will not accept anything less than keeping everything it has stolen.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> Later that day, several hezbollahs stoned a woman for being raped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


It wasn't stolen. You gave it to her by attacking her then losing the war. Israel should take out Gaza too and just leave the West bank for Palestinians.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Still didn’t answer the question; Why should Israel agree to give up Territory where their Religious Sites are but even more importantly why should Israel agree for the Palestinians to build a bridge on the “ 67 Borders” and let them have control over it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


What war did Palestine lose?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Nice deflection.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



If Israel did that it would mean moving the Israelis out of the W.Bank like they did Gaza


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It’s not deflection; they are two honest questions. You just can’t/won’t answer it because you don’t have one.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Ask Jordan and Egypt


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


1948 1967
People squating on someone else's land can't spring up and claim they're palestinians and own the land. Land belonged to Egypt and Jordan.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> How come you haven't written any posts demanding Egypt cease and desist? How come Palestinians aren't protesting at Egypts borders?
> 
> 
> > The Egyptian navy opened fire on a Palestinian fisherman at sea and killed him, the Gaza Health Ministry said on Saturday.
> ...


Egypt is Israels bitch.  They do whatever Israel tells them to do.  BTW, your link says it was the Muslim Brotherhood who did the shooting, not Hamas.

I swear to God, all you fuckers do is sit around and figure out ways to make the Palestinians life miserable.  Fuck you and everyone like you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



When it’s  stated that if the Arabs had won “ International Law” wouldn’t even be mentioned there is dead silence.
     When asked about Israel’s right to their religious sites or why Israel should allow the Palestinians to build a bridge within their borders there is no answer.   “ International Law” isn’t worth the piece of paper it’s written on


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > How come you haven't written any posts demanding Egypt cease and desist? How come Palestinians aren't protesting at Egypts borders?
> ...




FUCK YOU TOO


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Nice deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Deflection. Egypt and Jordan are not Palestine.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Deflection; They had the territory when they initiated War and you refuse to comment on why Israel should even consider that bridge within the “  borders” we hear so much about


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel did withdraw. ASSHOLE !!    The increased Rocket Fire started the same week!!    If I were your neighbor and I saw you gathering weapons knowing they were going to be used against me do you think I would just sit there and wait ? You are a. ASSHOLE !
> 
> Prove that Israel is deliberately shooting at


If I am exercising my 2nd amendment rights, you can't do shit to me!  You have no say so on my property mother-fucker.  You have no right telling others how to live their lives.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What a liar !!!  The Rockets increased IMMEDIATELY after Israel withdrew. Are you trying to claim that Israel started to shoot “ innocent civilians” the same week they withdrew?


Israel has been shooting innocent people since 1948.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> They don’t have the right to have weapons that they intend to initiate attacks on another Country


 Then you don't have the right to have weapons to attack them!

The door swings both ways, bee-otch!



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> If we were constantly fighting and you were throwing Weapons at my property and I saw you with more weapons knowing they were going to be used against me do you think I would just sit there and wait, Asshole?


You have no jurisdiction on my property.  But there is something you can do...........STOP ATTACKING ME!



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Prove that Israel is using “ innocent” fisherman and farmers as target practice ! FUCK YOU !!


How many times do I have to post this before you shut your fucking lying mouth?



You people really are a piece of shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> 1) They know that Israel isn’t going to agree to “ Right of Return” eventually making the Israelis a minority.
> 2) They know that Israel will not accept being denied access to their Holy Sites ever again,
> 3) I read somewhere that they will agree to a “ truce” for 10 years,
> 
> ...


That's because you are selfish pricks who refuse to share with others.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


They didn't have anything. They were merely the occupying powers.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> They don’t want peace ✌️


You don't want peace.  If you did, you wouldn't have broken all the ceasefires.

You think it is okay to murder a medic and yet claim they're the ones who don't want peace?  Dude, you are OUT THERE!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Never is in the trolls who defend the Palestinians.


Palestinians don't shoot medics, asshole.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 8, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> FUCK YOU TOO


That's certainly not the first time I ever heard that.

In fact, my own mother said that to me once.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > They don’t want peace ✌️
> ...



You’re claiming that everything is “ peaceful” and then Israel for no reason breaks the cease fire? You are a liar. When Israel withdrew from Gaza the Rocketfire increased immediately


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Never is in the trolls who defend the Palestinians.
> ...



You’re right; They just kill total families, behead an infant, kidnap three Israelis walking and kill them, successfully break into schools and kill, etc. etc. Asshole !


----------



## fncceo (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Fuck you and everyone like you.



Not even if you bought me dinner.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


But they OWNED the land before Israel took it NOT the pals.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > They don’t want peace ✌️
> ...


Actually you LYING piece of Human garbage the Pals broke all the ceasefires by firing rockets into Israel.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Never is in the trolls who defend the Palestinians.
> ...


No they just blow up women and children in suicide bombings.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 8, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians have a history of faking shit.
> ...



  Hardly..
I pay almost no attention to western media.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 8, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It happens stray round with no one s name on it.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------------  .223 or ,308 will penetrate from the back and go through or exit through the front on most human bodies pretty easily  Billo .
> ...


*Hard to read a 4x4 card at over 1000 feet.*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Shhhhh.,,,, Don’t tell him that; You’ll upset him


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel did withdraw. ASSHOLE !!    The increased Rocket Fire started the same week!!    If I were your neighbor and I saw you gathering weapons knowing they were going to be used against me do you think I would just sit there and wait ? You are a. ASSHOLE !
> ...



I do have Juristriction on your property if I knew you were gathering up Weapons to wage war!  Who in their right mind would say I have to sit and wait?  YOU shut your LYING FUCKING MOUTH  You are nothing but a piece of Shit coming out of an ASSHOLE


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That is actually funny! How come before 1967 we never heard them referred to as “ occupying powers?” If Israel didn’t have them it still wouldn’t be referred to that way and E. Jerusalem would be under control of the Jordanian Govt with the Israelis being denied their Rights to their Holy Sites


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > 1) They know that Israel isn’t going to agree to “ Right of Return” eventually making the Israelis a minority.
> ...



Your stupidity and ignorance is actually funny. Want to talk about “ sharing” ? The Israelis offered them almost everything they wanted but they declined . The PA just came out recently and said the Israelis had no rights to the Western Wall. Is that “ sharing?” Tell us why Israel should even consider their bridge within the 1967  orders. “  All or nothing” is not “ sharing”  Go FUCK yourself


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel did withdraw. ASSHOLE !!    The increased Rocket Fire started the same week!!    If I were your neighbor and I saw you gathering weapons knowing they were going to be used against me do you think I would just sit there and wait ? You are a. ASSHOLE !
> ...


Since when did Palestinians speak English? The people on that ship in the first video spoke English. They're not fishermen. "we are international" international what? Smugglers?
Second they didn't fire at the fishermen they fired into the damn ocean. Nobody is that bad at shooting a gun.

Second video admits they're inside the buffer zone. They knew they were inside the buffer zone and went there anyhow.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Never is in the trolls who defend the Palestinians.
> ...


Yeah right, and they don't chop the neck of a baby either. Get real dude. Of course they do. Shit they blew up their own electric plant.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re claiming that everything is “ peaceful” and then Israel for no reason breaks the cease fire? You are a liar. When Israel withdrew from Gaza the Rocketfire increased immediately


I'm not claiming everything is peaceful, I'm claiming Israel is the one breaking the peace.

When you withdrew from Gaza, you locked the doors on the way out and turned the entire area into a prison camp.  You deliberately made Gaza practically unbearable for the people living there.  And since 2005, you've been doing nothing but tightening the screws and thinking up new ways to make Gazans life completely miserable.  

You are a sick and evil society and you deserve rockets.  I think you're not getting enough rockets.  In fact, if I was President, I'd send you a few of ours.  But their delivery's to your shores wouldn't be what you were expecting.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re right; They just kill total families, behead an infant, kidnap three Israelis walking and kill them, successfully break into schools and kill, etc. etc. Asshole !


Don't even try to act like they kill more people than you do.  You wanna know what you did?  You shot a pregnant woman on the streets of Gaza, then you took out a knife and cut the baby out of her stomach, placed it next to the dead mother, then walked away like nothing just happened.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You’re claiming that everything is “ peaceful” and then Israel for no reason breaks the cease fire? You are a liar. When Israel withdrew from Gaza the Rocketfire increased immediately
> ...


Of course they locked the door. Israel is not required to allow out of state people into their state. I mean like duh.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Not even if you bought me dinner.


What if I said please?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Actually you LYING piece of Human garbage the Pals broke all the ceasefires by firing rockets into Israel.


Wrong!  The rockets are in response to Israeli aggression.  In fact, the rockets didn't start until 2001; 34 years after the occupation began.  Did you know that, dumbass?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> No they just blow up women and children in suicide bombings.


So does Israel when you receive a "knock" on the roof.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 9, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  Billo_Really,  _et al,_

Well, this is total nonsence!



Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You’re right; They just kill total families, behead an infant, kidnap three Israelis walking and kill them, successfully break into schools and kill, etc. etc. Asshole !
> ...



v/r
R


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Hard to read a 4x4 card at over 1000 feet.*


Then you can't shoot.  You have to verify the target is of a military nature.  If you can't verify, you can't shoot.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I do have Juristriction on your property if I knew you were gathering up Weapons to wage war!  Who in their right mind would say I have to sit and wait?  YOU shut your LYING FUCKING MOUTH  You are nothing but a piece of Shit coming out of an ASSHOLE


Whatever I am doing on my own property, is none of your goddamn business.  Even if I am gathering weapons, it's none of your goddamn business.  Israel is a member of the United Nations.  Article 2 of its Charter, requires member states to respect the sovereignty of other nations.  If you try to do anything on my property, then you are not respecting my sovereignty and I have every right in the world to defend myself from your aggression.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Your stupidity and ignorance is actually funny. Want to talk about “ sharing” ? The Israelis offered them almost everything they wanted but they declined . The PA just came out recently and said the Israelis had no rights to the Western Wall. Is that “ sharing?” Tell us why Israel should even consider their bridge within the 1967  orders. “  All or nothing” is not “ sharing”  Go FUCK yourself


You can't offer what you don't have.  That is not your land to negotiate.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Since when did Palestinians speak English? The people on that ship in the first video spoke English. They're not fishermen. "we are international" international what? Smugglers?
> Second they didn't fire at the fishermen they fired into the damn ocean. Nobody is that bad at shooting a gun.
> 
> Second video admits they're inside the buffer zone. They knew they were inside the buffer zone and went there anyhow.


How do you know Palestinians don't speak English?  Have you ever even met a Palestinian?  Besides, their are many representatives from NGO's in and around Gaza to see for themselves and to act as human shields against Israeli atrocities.

The issue is, what are you doing in Gazan territorial waters and what are you doing shooting at people fishing?  And if, for some reason they were smuggling guns, why not just board the vessel and take the guns?  You know why?  Because they are not smuggling guns!  There are no guns to confiscate.  The blockade is not about Israeli security.

And you, have nothing to do with humanity.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Yeah right, and they don't chop the neck of a baby either. Get real dude. Of course they do. Shit they blew up their own electric plant.


No they didn't, that was Israel.

There is no reason in the world that would allow you to shoot a medic giving care to the wounded.  The mere fact that you would try to justify or rationalize this, shows you are one sick puppy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Of course they locked the door. Israel is not required to allow out of state people into their state. I mean like duh.


They won't even allow them to fish and farm.  Israel has no jurisdiction in international waters or Gazan air space.  Gazans need Israeli permission to leave the area, even if they are not going to Israel.  So fuck you, asshole!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > I do have Juristriction on your property if I knew you were gathering up Weapons to wage war!  Who in their right mind would say I have to sit and wait?  YOU shut your LYING FUCKING MOUTH  You are nothing but a piece of Shit coming out of an ASSHOLE
> ...


Gaza is NOT a nation. Hamas had a chance as did those before Hamas to form a Government they refuse to do so.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> 
> Well, this is total nonsence!
> ...


The sad thing is, it is not just some IDF bad apples doing this, it is Israeli policy...

_Testimony 24 – Briefings & House Demolitions
*Initial briefings by commanders never mentioned “the lives of civilians (or) showing consideration to civilians.” *Here it wasn’t mentioned. *“Just the brutality, go in there brutally*….In case of any doubt, take down houses. You don’t need confirmation for anything….”

Testimony 35 – Vandalism
Soldiers “took out notebooks and text books and ripped them. One guy smashed cupboards for kicks, out of boredom….*The deputy company commander’s staff wrote ‘Death to Arabs’ on their walls.*” Lip service only was paid to looting. Don’t ask, don’t tell was how it was.
_

_Testimony 37 – House Demolitions & Vandalism
Houses were entered with live gunfire, grenades, and other destructive force. Extensive damage was done. Soldiers inside did much more. *They had no regard for “even the simplest most basic sanitary stuff like going to the toilet, basic hygiene. I mean you could see they had defecated anywhere and left the stuff lying around.” *No one cared.

Testimony 39 – Vandalism
Doors inside houses were blasted open. Contents were smashed, television and computer screens. Things of value were looted. “The guys would simply break stuff. *Some were out to destroy and trash the whole time. They drew a disgusting drawing on the wall. *They threw out sofas. They took down (pictures) just to shatter (them).” They did what they wanted. Who’d stop them? The assumption was “everyone is a terrorist (so) it’s legitimate to do just anything we please.”_​
Those were statements from the people who were there.

Now go ahead and do your usual discredit the source routine.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Gaza is NOT a nation. Hamas had a chance as did those before Hamas to form a Government they refuse to do so.


They tried to form a unity government; Israel attacked!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Your stupidity and ignorance is actually funny. Want to talk about “ sharing” ? The Israelis offered them almost everything they wanted but they declined . The PA just came out recently and said the Israelis had no rights to the Western Wall. Is that “ sharing?” Tell us why Israel should even consider their bridge within the 1967  orders. “  All or nothing” is not “ sharing”  Go FUCK yourself
> ...



Sorry but Israel won that land fair and square. They will never be denied access to their Holy Sites again! The PA declared Israel has NO rights to the Western Wall. How would you feel if there were a Sacred Muslim Site in Israel and Israel felt that way about Arabs living in Israel??
    Since you don’t believe in “ negotiation” then the Palestinians do not have the Right to demand a Highway within the “ 67 Borders” let alone have control of it.  You can’t offer what you don’t have. It is not their land to negotiate or demand


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza is NOT a nation. Hamas had a chance as did those before Hamas to form a Government they refuse to do so.
> ...


Wrong as usual. You lie like a pro.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sorry but Israel won that land fair and square. They will never be denied access to their Holy Sites again! The PA declared Israel has NO rights to the Western Wall. How would you feel if there were a Sacred Muslim Site in Israel and Israel felt that way about Arabs living in Israel??
> Since you don’t believe in “ negotiation” then the Palestinians do not have the Right to demand a Highway within the “ 67 Borders” let alone have control of it.  You can’t offer what you don’t have. It is not their land to negotiate or demand


You cannot acquire land by force.  And it was Zionists going down to the Western Wall and declaring it "theirs", which started the Hebron riots.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wrong as usual. You lie like a pro.


Fuck you, traitor, I'm never wrong!

_This Palestinian unity government was sworn in by 2 June 2014 and Israel announced it would not negotiate any peace deal with the new government and would push punitive measures. Israel itself suspended negotiations with the PNA and, just after the announcement, launched an airstrike, which missed its target and wounded a family of three bystanders. _​It was called Operation Protective Edge, dumbass.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but Israel won that land fair and square. They will never be denied access to their Holy Sites again! The PA declared Israel has NO rights to the Western Wall. How would you feel if there were a Sacred Muslim Site in Israel and Israel felt that way about Arabs living in Israel??
> ...


Yes you can, especially when you acquire it by defending yourself from an attacker.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Yes you can, especially when you acquire it by defending yourself from an attacker.


No you can't.  And Israel wasn't defending itself. It started the war by rolling its tanks into Egypt.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but Israel won that land fair and square. They will never be denied access to their Holy Sites again! The PA declared Israel has NO rights to the Western Wall. How would you feel if there were a Sacred Muslim Site in Israel and Israel felt that way about Arabs living in Israel??
> ...



I agree; You can’t


Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but Israel won that land fair and square. They will never be denied access to their Holy Sites again! The PA declared Israel has NO rights to the Western Wall. How would you feel if there were a Sacred Muslim Site in Israel and Israel felt that way about Arabs living in Israel??
> ...



Israel did not acquire land “ by force” The Arabs initiated the War to destroy Israel
“By force” and they lost

The reason why the Palestinians declare Israel had no rights to the Wall is because what happened in 1920 ??  WRONG !!!  They claim that the Jewish Religion doesnt have any connection or relevance to it .Nice try, though 

Still haven’t answered the Question; Why are the Palestinians entitled to any part of “ Israel Proper?”  After all,its not theirs.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can, especially when you acquire it by defending yourself from an attacker.
> ...



Another lie. Egypt initiated the War with the U.N. cooperation. They blocked Israel’s right to Straits of Tiran and the “ U.N. Security Force”
Deliberately left  Nasser bragged to the World he was going to destroy Israel


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > I do have Juristriction on your property if I knew you were gathering up Weapons to wage war!  Who in their right mind would say I have to sit and wait?  YOU shut your LYING FUCKING MOUTH  You are nothing but a piece of Shit coming out of an ASSHOLE
> ...




Now, THAT is funny! Too bad the U.N. didn’t have the same “ respect” for Israel’s Sovereignty and intervened with Nasser blocking the Straits instead of cooperating and leaving with Nasser’s threats and promises to the world that Israel would be destroyed

You talk about YOUR “ property rights?”  If I were your neighbor and I deliberately blocked you from leaving your Home and the Police “ ran away” you would have the absolute RIGzhT to do whatever is necessary to reclaim those rights ! Sound fanaliar??


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 9, 2018)

Israeli soldiers are cowardly fucks who shoot nurses half a mile away.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 9, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Israeli soldiers are cowardly fucks who shoot nurses half a mile away.



Actually, the Israeli military is well trained. They delivered humiliating losses to your Islamic terrorist heroes when they were attacked by the Islamic hordes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 9, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli soldiers are cowardly fucks who shoot nurses half a mile away.
> ...


No, they are cowardly fucks who use space age american weaponary on people who throw rocks.


----------



## CMike (Jun 9, 2018)

If true, that's the risk you take when you are part of armed attacks into Israel. 

If you don't want to take the risk of getting shot there, don't be part of a violent attack.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 9, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Rocks kill people when thrown or used from slingshots. They are weapons.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong as usual. You lie like a pro.
> ...



You are the dumbass. In the past Israel has offered them almost everything they have demanded and they rejected it .


Tommy Tainant said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You are a Fucking Asshole. They did a lot more then throw Rocks. Malatov Cocktails, Bow and Arrows, other Home Made Weapons and trying to tear down the fence doesn’t  matter?   FUCK YOU


----------



## theliq (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


look ilove,you cannot fib to me,i understand you...all i will say to you i know wet,and you are wet...trouble is these zionist guys leave you dry...you know it...be honest,you deserve better...st


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



They did a lot more then throw Rocks


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Israeli soldiers are cowardly fucks who shoot nurses half a mile away.



I agree. It should have been further .  Need the practice to improve their aim


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


 

You would know a lot about the Zionist Guys leaving someone they just had sex with dry


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can, especially when you acquire it by defending yourself from an attacker.
> ...


Egypt started the war by lining those tanks up on the border.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> In the past Israel has offered them almost everything they have demanded and they rejected it .


Like surrender and a few crumbs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Doesn't have anything to do with Palestine.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



That’s what you expect from Israel ; Agreeing to every demand ; not having any rights to their Holy Sites, Possibly the Israelis being in the minority, and demanding some of the “ 67 Borders” for their bridge .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Egypt started the War with the Help from the U.N. when they closed the Straits of Gaza telling the World he was going to destroy Israel and the U. N. Leaving . Don’t tell the Asshole this


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


You got all of that from my post? WOW!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



According to you Israel has “ offered” surrender and a few crumbs . What the Palestinians are “ offering” is the Destruction of Israel and that will not happen


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I agree; You can’t
> 
> 
> Israel did not acquire land “ by force” The Arabs initiated the War to destroy Israel
> ...


You're playing word games.  You can't change the fact that Israeli tanks rolled into Egypt to start that war.  But you can stop trying to make up both sides of the argument until you find something more palatable.

I never said Palestinians have a right to Israeli Proper.  I did say Palestinians have rights and that you have no right to take that away.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another lie. Egypt initiated the War with the U.N. cooperation. They blocked Israel’s right to Straits of Tiran and the “ U.N. Security Force”
> Deliberately left  Nasser bragged to the World he was going to destroy Israel


The Straits are not Israeli property.  Tell me something, why is it blocking the Straits is an act of war by Egypt, but blocking Gazans from leaving the area, is NOT an act of war by Israel?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Now, THAT is funny! Too bad the U.N. didn’t have the same “ respect” for Israel’s Sovereignty and intervened with Nasser blocking the Straits instead of cooperating and leaving with Nasser’s threats and promises to the world that Israel would be destroyed
> 
> You talk about YOUR “ property rights?”  If I were your neighbor and I deliberately blocked you from leaving your Home and the Police “ ran away” you would have the absolute RIGzhT to do whatever is necessary to reclaim those rights ! Sound fanaliar??


Israel doesn't have sovereignty over the Straits.

As far as my property rights, if you blocked my driveway and the police ran away, I would definitely unblock you myself.  Funny you should mention that, because when the Mandate ended and the British left the area, there was no one there to keep the peace and Zionists took advantage of that like a street gang who knew there were no cops to stop them.

And your violence has not stopped since.  You shot that medic, because you think there are no cops to stop you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Egypt started the war by lining those tanks up on the border.


But it was Israel who invaded Egypt.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Where the fuck did you think they parked those tanks, which was Egypt territory at the time.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > I agree; You can’t
> ...


Egypt initiated that combat by lining their tanks up at the border.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie. Egypt initiated the War with the U.N. cooperation. They blocked Israel’s right to Straits of Tiran and the “ U.N. Security Force”
> ...


Their already at war when they blocked the Gazans.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt started the war by lining those tanks up on the border.
> ...


If Israel had waited for Egypt Israel would've had lost the war and there would be no Israel. Israel did what she had to, to survive.


----------



## theliq (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


You know that not to be true Ilove and you know it well...I understand you well and you know that well enough...st


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Egypt had.no intention of unblocking it and I keep on repeating the U.N. was their accomplice . He’s such an Asshole


----------



## theliq (Jun 9, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


AMERICA,also agreed with Egypt,funny,you have one rule for everyone else,and one rule for yourself...you are mistaken ilove...Israel knew what they were doing and deliberately invaded a Sovereign nation,just like the US did to Iraq...so by your flawed analogy...it is fine to invade anyone anytime..so be it then,if that is what you believe...

So stop moaning about Palestinians killing Zionist Shit,because that is exactly the game you played...You see Ilove,you should temper your frustration and put your brain into gear before opening your mouth...we all have two ears and one mouth for good reason...try to remember that in future...steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


NO not at all


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...





theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



America agreed with Egypt that they should block the Straits of Tiran, agree with Nasser bragging he was going to destroy Israel and sided with the U. N. Leaving? You are full of SHIT  as always .


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Where the fuck did you think they parked those tanks, which was Egypt territory at the time.


You invade another country and blame it on Egypt.  You bomb Syria and blame it on Iran.  You shoot a medic and blame it on Hamas.

Do you not see a pattern here?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Egypt initiated that combat by lining their tanks up at the border.


They didn't cross and they didn't fire the first shot.

Will you admit you deliberately shot a medic?

Will you admit it was Israels decision to roll their tanks into Egypt?

Will you admit it was your decision to shoot a medic?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Where the fuck did you think they parked those tanks, which was Egypt territory at the time.
> ...



I see a pattern here. Your specious claims are hysterical rants.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Their already at war when they blocked the Gazans.


They're not at war with Gazans; its a belligerent occupation.  Gaza is a population under the control of a foreign force; that is not a war.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Their already at war when they blocked the Gazans.
> ...



Actually, Gaza’istan is under the control of an islsmic terrorist franchise that survives on western welfare dollars.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt initiated that combat by lining their tanks up at the border.
> ...


Actually when a foreign power seizes and blocks international straits one is free to attack them to remove control.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Don’t throw rocks. There’s nothing cowardly about protecting yourself from   Islamic misfits who believe they have an entitlement to kill you. 

Would you expect the Israelis to throw rocks in return?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> If Israel had waited for Egypt Israel would've had lost the war and there would be no Israel. Israel did what she had to, to survive.


Correction: There would've have been no war and Israel wouldn't be occupying the land it is now.  Israel wanted the war.  That's why the IDF attacked the Jordanian village of as-Samu and invaded Syria on April 7, 1967.  Israel deliberately tried to provoke Egypt into a war and when Egypt didn't take the bait, Israeli tanks rolled into Egypt.

Now we fast forward to today and Israeli snipers shoot a medic and over 100 other Palestinians in an effort to start another war for Israels benefit.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Like surrender and a few crumbs.



That describes the bitter end of what resulted from Arabs-Moslems initiating wars they which served them humiliating defeats. 

They never got crumbs. Just humiliation for their lost wars of aggression. 

And Allah is the best of planners.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Egypt had.no intention of unblocking it and I keep on repeating the U.N. was their accomplice . He’s such an Asshole


Stop blaming the UN when you wouldn't even allow UNEF forces into the country to keep the peace.

Just like today when you won't even allow Palestinians to protest the conditions you imposed on them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Actually when a foreign power seizes and blocks international straits one is free to attack them to remove control.


Israel didn't attack the Straits, it attacked Egypt.  And you are wrong about what you are "free" to do.  There are only 2 reasons you can legally attack another country (per Article 51 of the UN Charter) and Israel didn't have either one.  

Was Israel at fault for shooting a medic?

Was Israel at fault for shooting the USS Liberty?

What country do you pledge your allegiance to?

Do you have the balls to answer any of these questions?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



You need to pay attention to your koranology lessons at the madrassah. 

In their islamo-fascist charter, Hamas makes specific reference to Pally’land as an Islamist _waqf_. A waqf is viewed by Islamics as land previously conquered by Islamics that is forever Islamic land. Even if that land in not currently controlled by Islamics, it must be retaken in gee-had.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Actually when a foreign power seizes and blocks international straits one is free to attack them to remove control.
> ...



Why would israel be at fault for an alleged “medic” being the victim of an unintentional bullet strike? This was a war zone. The war zone was the result of Arab-Moslem aggression.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt had.no intention of unblocking it and I keep on repeating the U.N. was their accomplice . He’s such an Asshole
> ...



Israel didn’t attack the Straits , they attacked Egypt? Let’s try to figure this out.....  Maybe it’s because Egypt was intentionally blocking them! 
UNEF forced were in there, you Asshole Please tell us why the UNITED NATIONS EMERGENCY FORCE . left after the Straits were blocked, why they were blocked in the first place with Nasser telling the World his goal was Israel’s destruction.
  The Palestinians are “ peacefully protesting” by throwing Malotov Cocktails and other Home Made Weapons ? You are an ASSHOLE.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt initiated that combat by lining their tanks up at the border.
> ...



Yawn..,,,, 
   Will you admit that Nasser deliberately blocked Israel’s Right to International Waters?
   Will you admit that Nasser was telling the World he was going to destroy Israel once and for all?
    According to “ Article 51” Israel was supposed to wait for the U.N. Security Council to resolve the conflict yet the U.N. actually left the area they were supposed to be protecting? 
 Will you admit that the U. N. Security Force
Deliberately left the area?  Of course not


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



The Asshole believes that Israel should have done nothing while not being able to ship anything out or get anything in, and wait for the ones who deliberately left the area to resolve it !


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 10, 2018)

Forums >  Global Discussion > Israel and Palestine >

*Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper *



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I forgot how we got here.  But the Israelis we enforcing their right to "Freedom of Navigation."

*United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea*
SECTION 3. INNOCENT PASSAGE IN THE TERRITORIAL SEA
SUBSECTION A. RULES APPLICABLE TO ALL SHIPS


_Article17_
_
Right of innocent passage_
 
Subject to this Convention, ships of all States, whether coastal or land-locked, enjoy the right of innocent passage through the territorial sea


San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea,
SECTION II : INTERNATIONAL STRAITS AND ARCHIPELAGIC SEA LANES 

General rules

23. Belligerent warships and auxiliary vessels and military and auxiliary aircraft may exercise the rights of passage through, under or over neutral international straits and of archipelagic sea lanes passage provided by general international law.​
The 1956 confrontation between Israel and Egypt over The Straits of Tiran navigating between Gulf of Aqaba and The Red Sea.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> Forums >  Global Discussion > Israel and Palestine >
> 
> *Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper *
> 
> ...



Shhhhh.,,,  Don’t tell the Asshole that. You’ll upset his day


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel didn’t attack the Straits , they attacked Egypt? Let’s try to figure this out.....  Maybe it’s because Egypt was intentionally blocking them!
> UNEF forced were in there, you Asshole Please tell us why the UNITED NATIONS EMERGENCY FORCE . left after the Straits were blocked, why they were blocked in the first place with Nasser telling the World his goal was Israel’s destruction.
> The Palestinians are “ peacefully protesting” by throwing Malotov Cocktails and other Home Made Weapons ? You are an ASSHOLE.


And before Israel attacked Egypt and before the Straits was closed, Israel attacked Jordan and Syria.

Stop cherry-picking the things people say.  It is pretty simple to see what led to what.  If it wasn't for Israeli aggression in Jordan and Syria, the Straits might have been kept open.

Just like the Straits, you're acting like things happen in a vacuum.  They wouldn't be throwing anything at Israel if Israel wasn't shooting at unarmed protesters, at their medics, at their children, at their kids playing soccer, etc.

BTW, can you throw a Molotov Cocktail 300 meters?  How many Israelis have been injured or killed by these "tosses"?  How many more medics do you plan to kill?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Yawn..,,,,
> Will you admit that Nasser deliberately blocked Israel’s Right to International Waters?


Nations don't have rights; however, Nassar deliberately blocked the Straits in retaliation to Israeli aggression in the Sinai.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Will you admit that Nasser was telling the World he was going to destroy Israel once and for all?


Yes.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> According to “ Article 51” Israel was supposed to wait for the U.N. Security Council to resolve the conflict yet the U.N. actually left the area they were supposed to be protecting?


That's not what Article 51 says.  



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Will you admit that the U. N. Security Force
> Deliberately left the area?


Yes.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Of course not


I answered all of your loaded questions.

Let's see if the door swings both ways.

How many more medics do you plan to murder in cold blood?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Asshole believes that Israel should have done nothing while not being able to ship anything out or get anything in, and wait for the ones who deliberately left the area to resolve it !


Not being able to ship anything out or in?  Now you know how Gazans feel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> Forums >  Global Discussion > Israel and Palestine >
> 
> *Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper *
> 
> ...


Tell that to the Palestinian fishermen you keep shooting at in International waters.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 10, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shhhhh.,,,  Don’t tell the Asshole that. You’ll upset his day


Israel had a right to go through the Straits without being stopped and Gazans have a right to fish without being shot at.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Shhhhh.,,,  Don’t tell the Asshole that. You’ll upset his day
> ...



Deflection


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Shhhhh.,,,  Don’t tell the Asshole that. You’ll upset his day
> ...



Deflection


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Asshole believes that Israel should have done nothing while not being able to ship anything out or get anything in, and wait for the ones who deliberately left the area to resolve it !
> ...



Israel didn’t initiate a War, try to smuggle weapons in, etc. etc. Let’s have some fun; The way you still blame Israel for their actions I can feel the same way about those in Gaza! Turn about is fair play


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn..,,,,
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn..,,,,
> ...



Sorry, but that IS what Article 51 says; Accordibg to You Israel should have sat like a sitting duck until the U.N. that deliberately left the area dealt with the problem 

How many Medics do I personally plan to murdet? It depends how many get in the way


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel didn’t attack the Straits , they attacked Egypt? Let’s try to figure this out.....  Maybe it’s because Egypt was intentionally blocking them!
> ...



Another lie. Nasser closing the Straits, telling the World he was going to destroy Israel, the U.N. leaving, Syria shooting at Israelis from the Golan Heights, Jordan siding with Egypt had nothing to do with Israel’s “ aggression”  If Israel was the “ aggressor” common sense would dictate the U.N. wouldn’t have left. 
   Prove that Israel is shooting at “ unarmed protesters” and their Kids.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 10, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper

Oh, come clean now...



Billo_Really said:


> Tell that to the Palestinian fishermen you keep shooting at in International waters.


*(COMMENT)*

Shots across the bow are a standard means of communication when conducting Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIOs).  Most of the video taken during MIOs of fishing vessels sailing into the blockade line are staged by HAMAS media assets to entice the Israeli Navy Patrol Boats to engage in MIOs for the purpose of propaganda. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Forums >  Global Discussion > Israel and Palestine >
> ...



I have an idea; Keep daily tabs on how many “ innocent civilians” Israel kills and let us know.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 10, 2018)

Live & Learn.
WATCH: Palestinian Nurse Killed at Gaza Border Served as a ‘Human Shield’


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Live & Learn.
> WATCH: Palestinian Nurse Killed at Gaza Border Served as a ‘Human Shield’




Hope she met her 72 Virgins


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel didn’t attack the Straits , they attacked Egypt? Let’s try to figure this out.....  Maybe it’s because Egypt was intentionally blocking them!
> ...


Did you watch that video they posted showing  a medic throwing a smoke bomb? They're human shields.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn..,,,,
> ...



*Israel says medic killed in Gaza was 'human shield'*
*Jerusalem (AFP) - Israel on Thursday said that a Palestinian medical volunteer shot dead during violence along the Gaza border had agreed to serve as a "human shield" during protests and clashes.

Spokespersons for the Israeli government and the army published the same tweet, quoting part of an interview with the young woman, Razan al-Najjar, in which she says she was acting as a "human shield".
[/quote]
*


----------



## fncceo (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




Humans make lousy shields ... the bullets tend to go right through them.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 10, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  ILOVEISRAEL, et al,

Yes, there will be many incidents in the past and in the future where the Arab Palestinian policy is to use Human Shield in the individual form and in the group configuration. 



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Live & Learn.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

This is not new, in terms of using Human Shields.  The UN HRC has tried to deny it for several decades.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Of course he didn’t


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Like surrender and a few crumbs.
> ...


That is a matter of interpretation...and your opinion,the Zionists started all the Wars,no matter how you package it or what you imagine or think...we are not all brain washed or can be manipulated.....WE HAVE A BRAIN


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I am not going to be rude or horrible like you are but you should acknowledge the facts ilove,your commentary demeans you as a person so STOP IT,and sniping and abusing good folk like Tinnie,Billo and all,leaves you open to ridicule...be gentle I and show a modicume sic of respect please...st


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> Yes, there will be many incidents in the past and in the future where the Arab Palestinian policy is to use Human Shield in the individual form and in the group configuration.
> ...


Stop using the word "Respectfully" when you are clearly showing no respect at all,it is a bad habit you seem to think allows you to say what you like,come on Rocco I expect more from you.With Respect...steven..and stop this Human Shield rubbish...the IDF Zionist Terrorist deliberately murdered this unarmed civilian because he was a Tcun...just admit you support Tcuns..as for Ilove's comment about the 72 Virgins, its an oxymoron abb., MORONIC


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Live & Learn.
> WATCH: Palestinian Nurse Killed at Gaza Border Served as a ‘Human Shield’


How Sad for you MJ,that you have the need to speak from the gutter...you and others have NO legitimiacy or morality...steve


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Deflection


Why don't you explain how pointing out your hypocrisy is a deflection?  You said Israel had a right to go through the Straits.  And I said Gazans have a right to fish without getting shot at.  You said Israel had a right to ship in international waters; and I said so do Gazans.

You protest the closing of the Straits by going to war with Egypt; but then do an about face when Gazans demand the right to protest their conditions you force them to live with.  You shoot their protesters; you shoot their care givers; you shoot them on their own property.  How would you have felt if Egypt set up a buffer zone on the Israeli side of the border?  Yet you demand one for Gazans.

You're a fuckin' hypocrite!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel didn’t initiate a War, try to smuggle weapons in, etc. etc. Let’s have some fun; The way you still blame Israel for their actions I can feel the same way about those in Gaza! Turn about is fair play


Gazans aren't smuggling weapons in when they fish; they are trying to feed their families.  Even if they were, why can't the IDF board the Gazan vessel and confiscate the weapons?  You know why?  Because there ain't any fuckin' weapons to confiscate, because they're FUCKING FISHING!

BTW, yes Israel did initiate the war.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> You said Israel had a right to go through the Straits



Closing the straits to Israel would be an act of war against Israel.

A shipping blockade of Gaza is a reaction to a declaration of war on Israel by Hamas in the name of the Palestinians.

No hypocrisy at all.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Gazans aren't smuggling weapons in when they fish



Other creatures of myth include ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another lie. Nasser closing the Straits, telling the World he was going to destroy Israel, the U.N. leaving, Syria shooting at Israelis from the Golan Heights, Jordan siding with Egypt had nothing to do with Israel’s “ aggression”  If Israel was the “ aggressor” common sense would dictate the U.N. wouldn’t have left.
> Prove that Israel is shooting at “ unarmed protesters” and their Kids.


Except for the fact Israel attacked Jordan and Syria before the Straits were closed.

Wasn't it you who were accusing me of derailing threads and going off topic?  And now here you are, doing the exact same thing you accused me of.  My my, hey hey, Israeli hypocrisy is here to stay.

Do you plan to murder any more medics?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Do you plan to murder any more medics?



Palestinian medics ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sorry, but that IS what Article 51 says; Accordibg to You Israel should have sat like a sitting duck until the U.N. that deliberately left the area dealt with the problem
> 
> How many Medics do I personally plan to murdet? It depends how many get in the way


And so Gazans are supposed to stand idly by while you murder them one by one?

BTW, that's not what Aritcle 51 says.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> 
> Oh, come clean now...
> 
> ...


Who the fuck shoots at people FISHING!


----------



## fncceo (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Who the fuck shoots at people FISHING!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I have an idea; Keep daily tabs on how many “ innocent civilians” Israel kills and let us know.


More proof you are an evil society with no regard for human life.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Did you watch that video they posted showing  a medic throwing a smoke bomb? They're human shields.


Israeliwood propaganda.  The medic did throw anything and they cut here statement to make it sound like she was a human shield.  Your video was a lie.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> *Israel says medic killed in Gaza was 'human shield'*
> *Jerusalem (AFP) - Israel on Thursday said that a Palestinian medical volunteer shot dead during violence along the Gaza border had agreed to serve as a "human shield" during protests and clashes.*
> 
> *Spokespersons for the Israeli government and the army published the same tweet, quoting part of an interview with the young woman, Razan al-Najjar, in which she says she was acting as a "human shield".*


Sorry, your claim is bullshit!

*New York Times Teams Up With Israel to Smear Slain Medic Razzan al-Najjar as 'Complex,' Not Innocent 
*
_...the Israeli video cut short al-Najjar’s actual statement in an effort to misrepresent her.
_
_In the longer video, the comment that the military translated as “I act as a human shield” was part of a sentence in which Ms. Najjar said, *“I’m acting as a human rescue shield to protect the injured inside the armistice line.”
*_​It was only a matter of time Israeli hasbara goes into full gear trying to discredit the source by their inhuman smear campaign.  You fuckers can't even take responsibility for the shit things you do.
​


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Of course he didn’t


You need to change your "of coarse" to "off coarse".


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Closing the straits to Israel would be an act of war against Israel.
> 
> A shipping blockade of Gaza is a reaction to a declaration of war on Israel by Hamas in the name of the Palestinians.
> 
> No hypocrisy at all.


Wrong.  Israel doesn't own the Straits.  And the blockade is punitive punishment for not voting for Israels bitch.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Other creatures of myth include ...


And you can add Gazans smuggling weapons to that myth.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


>


They don't shoot at people!  They get their boat inbetween criminals and the whale.


----------



## rylah (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah let's bring green peace, let them hold hands around the Israeli villages,
that will do...


----------



## fncceo (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> They get their boat inbetween criminals and the whale.



They deliberately ram legitimate fishing vessels operating under law of the sea.


----------



## rylah (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel says medic killed in Gaza was 'human shield'*
> ...



Just wonder, would she "rescue and shield"  the people on the Israeli side as well, when her people rip their hearts out?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Other creatures of myth include ...
> ...



More of your conspiracy theory addled drivel.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel says medic killed in Gaza was 'human shield'*
> ...



I thought it was funny that your cutting and pasting was from “commondreams”, another of the really silly internet tabloids / conspiracy theory promoting loons you cut and paste from.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but that IS what Article 51 says; Accordibg to You Israel should have sat like a sitting duck until the U.N. that deliberately left the area dealt with the problem
> ...



“ Article 51” claims that the U,N Security Council should try to resolve conflicts before action is taken    The U. N. Who intentionally left the area


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie. Nasser closing the Straits, telling the World he was going to destroy Israel, the U.N. leaving, Syria shooting at Israelis from the Golan Heights, Jordan siding with Egypt had nothing to do with Israel’s “ aggression”  If Israel was the “ aggressor” common sense would dictate the U.N. wouldn’t have left.
> ...



Syria was attacking Israel from Golan Heights. Jordan declared themselves as going with Egypt when Israel was attacked. Nice try!! Every post I have addressed has been in answer to yours. My My hey, hey The Pro Palestinian Hypocrisy is Here to stay


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Israel didn’t initiate a War, try to smuggle weapons in, etc. etc. Let’s have some fun; The way you still blame Israel for their actions I can feel the same way about those in Gaza! Turn about is fair play
> ...



 Egypt blocked the Straits which are International Waters,  the U.N. deliberately left but Israel initiated the War? You are actually funny


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 11, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  theliq, et al,

Much like Boris Badenov and Natasha Fatale, you fail to grasp the essence needed to be a victim.  But in the spirit of _Boris and Natasha, HAMAS_  tries.



theliq said:


> Stop using the word "Respectfully" when you are clearly showing no respect at all, it is a bad habit you seem to think allows you to say what you like, come on Rocco I expect more from you.
> With Respect...steven..


*(COMMENT)*

My choice of "closing" is exactly that; mine.  I'm surprised it bothers you so much.  You, of course, may ignore it.  But the closing is in good faith.  I would not bother to reply if I did not respect both you --- and the need for an open discussion.  



theliq said:


> and stop this Human Shield rubbish...the IDF Zionist Terrorist deliberately murdered this unarmed civilian because he was a Tcun...just admit you support Tcuns..as for Ilove's comment about the 72 Virgins, its an oxymoron abb., MORONIC


*(COMMENT)*

This nonsense that the IDF is a "terrorist" organization that has been deliberately murdering protestors is just more irrational and immoral propaganda.  It is well understood that HAMAS is intentionally staging incidents which provoke events for the media to publish.  Though the "March to Return" has not been as bad as expected, most outside observers have seen once again the use of human shields for propaganda purposes.  As an example, the use by Hamas of innocent civilians and medical transports and facilities _(Medical and UN)_ for military purposes has been well documented.
 
Oldest → Newest

*Hamas Outraged by US ‘Human Shields Prevention Act’ | The ...*
www.jewishpress.com/*news*/us-*news*/hamas-outraged-by-us-*human*...
Feb 15, 2018 · Hamas Outraged *by US ‘Human Shields Prevention Act* ... civilians as *human shields*. ... com/*news*/us-*news*/hamas-outraged-*by-us-human-shields-prevention* ..

*Hamas Human Shields And Washington Post | The Daily Caller*
*dailycaller.com*/2018/04/04/hamas-uses-*human*-*shields*-and-the...
Apr 04, 2018 · Hamas, the U.S.-designated terrorist group that rules the Gaza Strip, has a pattern of using civilians as *human shields* for propaganda purposes. And several major U.S. *news* outlets have a pattern of helping them achieve this objective. This fact is readily apparent when looking at the media 

*The inhumanity of Hamas' human shields - Washington Times*
https://*www.washingtontimes.com*/*news*/2018/may/31/the-in*human*ity-of...
May 31, 2018 · *News*. Politics; National; ... What Hamas likely won’t admit is that the other Palestinians who died during this altercation were used as *human shields* to ...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  theliq, et al,
> 
> Much like Boris Badenov and Natasha Fatale, you fail to grasp the essence needed to be a victim.  But in the spirit of _Boris and Natasha, HAMAS_  tries.
> ...


Such beastality of thought you spew,considering the history of this schism,the Zionist Terrorists have now taken over Judaism,what a Joke...the converts have taken over the Real Jews.

And don't give me your platitudes,you misunderstand the word Respect,your words and intent are shallow,it does annoy me,because you are not sincere...but only snide like all Zionist Lying Hypocritical Trash.

You should be ashamed of yourself,Rocco the dealer in Death


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Idiot speaks as Idiot is


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



You ought to know. You’re nothing but a joke


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



Thank you for a good laugh!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 11, 2018)

Always amazes me when people defend terrorists and ignore the murder and mayhem they cause. Pals are terrorists that massed on Israels border with the stated intent to breach the border, they proceeded to attack the Israelis with rocks bombs molotov cocktails and tried repeatedly to cut the fence, and all you retards see is a 'peaceful" protest.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Always amazes me when people defend terrorists and ignore the murder and mayhem they cause. Pals are terrorists that massed on Israels border with the stated intent to breach the border, they proceeded to attack the Israelis with rocks bombs molotov cocktails and tried repeatedly to cut the fence, and all you retards see is a 'peaceful" protest.



According to the Pro Palestinian Kool-Aid Drinkers this is their Idea of a “ peaceful protest”


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

rylah said:


> Yeah let's bring green peace, let them hold hands around the Israeli villages,
> that will do...


No, that won't do.  It is required they sing Kum-baya.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

rylah said:


> Just wonder, would she "rescue and shield"  the people on the Israeli side as well, when her people rip their hearts out?


I have to think she would.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> “ Article 51” claims that the U,N Security Council should try to resolve conflicts before action is taken    The U. N. Who intentionally left the area


Article 51 states if you are attacked, you have a right to defend yourself.  Otherwise, you need UNSC authorization.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Syria was attacking Israel from Golan Heights. Jordan declared themselves as going with Egypt when Israel was attacked. Nice try!! Every post I have addressed has been in answer to yours. My My hey, hey The Pro Palestinian Hypocrisy is Here to stay


Watch it dude, only I can quote Neil Young.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Egypt blocked the Straits which are International Waters,  the U.N. deliberately left but Israel initiated the War? You are actually funny


I also like a good book, long walks on the beach and single malt scotch.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You ought to know. You’re nothing but a joke


Did you hear about the Jewish kid who asked his father if he could borrow fifty dollars?   His father said, "Forty dollars!  What do you wanna borrow thirty dollars for?"


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You ought to know. You’re nothing but a joke
> ...



Just more proof your nothing but a


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


We all know what U R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


 
You wish.,,  Now ho clean yourself


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Syria was attacking Israel from Golan Heights. Jordan declared themselves as going with Egypt when Israel was attacked. Nice try!! Every post I have addressed has been in answer to yours. My My hey, hey The Pro Palestinian Hypocrisy is Here to stay
> ...




YAWN.,,,  probably one of your biggiest accomplishments


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Stop Using my YAWN response,it merely shows how UNORIGINAL U R,Billo beats you hands down with Truth and Accuracy...You quote Shit and to put your name and that Great Man Neil Young  in the same sentence is an Abomination...but he was right though,you should be on Train to Marrakkesh


----------



## theliq (Jun 11, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


U were about to say ????  Yes the Zionists Murdered the Innocent Medic...YES WE ALREADY KNOW...shit you Zionist shits would argue and lie that Black was White or visa-versa if it suited your Bull SHIT


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 11, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



We understand.  Don't be so hard on yourself Steve.  Always a bogan, eh Steve?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 11, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  Billo_Really, ILOVEISRAEL, _et al,_

Let's not quibble over what Article 51 says; let's actually read it and know.



			
				Article 51 - UN Charter said:
			
		

> Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defense if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken the measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security.



The Arab Palestinians are currently engaged in an offensive against Israel.  The engagement began during the Civil War between the Jewish population and the Muslim/Arab population.  This set of non-state actors _(Arab Palestinians)_ have been engaged in a Civil War since ≈ June 1946 - and changed its character in May 1948 when Israel declared independence.  In February 1948, the Arab Higher Committee established the central threat that the Arab Palestinians follow to this day:



			
				Isa Nakhleh Representative of the Arab Higher Committee  A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
			
		

> The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman and child.





Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > “ Article 51” claims that the UN Security Council should try to resolve conflicts before action is taken    The U. N. Who intentionally left the area
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

However you would categorize the type of conflict, the fact of the matter is that the Arab Palestinians have been locked in conflict with the Israelis continuously since 1946.

The Arab Palestinians have been engaged since before the establishment of the State of Israel and since the establishment of the State of Israel.

The set of non-state actors _(Arab Palestinians)_ have evolved over the last seventy (plus) years, mutating from one group --- to another; but always with the same framework in belief:

•  The Arab Higher Committee Delegation wishes to reaffirm here that the Arabs of Palestine cannot recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine or any situation arising or derived therefrom.

•  The creation of any Jewish state in an Arab territory is more than invasion or aggression, it is something with no precedent in history. It is en act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.​
There is absolutely no question that the Arab Palestinians refused to accept the decisions of the Allied Powers during the period of the Mandate; as well as, refused to accept the ultimate outcomes of the 1948 War of Independence for Israel.  And, the Arab Palestinians refuse to accept the Treaty provisions between Egypt and Jordan with the State of Israel.  Nor do the Arab Palestinians recognize that the Arab League Forces _(Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Syria, and Yemen)_ fought on behalf of the Arab Palestinians and they collectively suffer the same consequences of the combat outcome and treaty provisions.

Finally, the Arab Palestinians do not understand that the longer they conduct the Jihadism, Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence directed against the State of Israel, pretending that they were deposed from the sovereign holdings, the direr the situation becomes for the constituency for a potential State that can stand alone among the other neighboring nations; in a Middle East in Regional Peace and Security.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



He wishes he was hard. That’s why he is always making reference to his Uncircumcision


----------



## montelatici (Jun 11, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  Billo_Really, ILOVEISRAEL, _et al,_
> 
> Let's not quibble over what Article 51 says; let's actually read it and know.
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Jun 11, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  Billo_Really, ILOVEISRAEL, _et al,_
> 
> Let's not quibble over what Article 51 says; let's actually read it and know.
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



He beats me with “ truth and accuracy? You would actually be funny if you weren’t so Pathetic. Egypt didnt block Straits of Tiran that were International Waters? The U.N. Security Force didn’t leave? You are just plain Stupid  You should be digging yourself a hole preferably six feet under You are SHIT.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 11, 2018)

Let's not quibble about a people told to submit to rule by a foreign invader/colonist. What what you have done, Rocco?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

montelatici said:


> Let's not quibble about a people told to submit to rule by a foreign invader/colonist. What what you have done, Rocco?




This is actually funny . Everytime a question like this comes up I always wonder if “ International Law” would apply to Israel if they had lost in 67 and why “ International Law” wasn’t honored , respected or obeyed before 1967.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 11, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Of course I gave the Asshole facts about what happened prior to 67 and there was no response.  You have to feel sorry for a piece of FILTH like that


----------



## member (Jun 11, 2018)

montelatici said:


> Let's not quibble about a people told to submit to rule by a foreign invader/colonist. What what you have done, Rocco?






 *"What what you have done, Rocco?"*


_ROCCO_ ? 






 i haven't seen any "thank you's" 

 from you to him!  you know....when you're all mixed up...


he comes along and

 clarifies everything for you............


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 11, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  Billo_Really, ILOVEISRAEL, _et al,_
> 
> Let's not quibble over what Article 51 says; let's actually read it and know.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians are currently engaged in an offensive against Israel. The engagement began during the Civil War between the Jewish population and the Muslim/Arab population.


The local population being attacked by colonial settlers is not a civil war. The Palestinians were merely defending themselves.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 11, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...


The Palestinians are squatters. They didn't buy that land, they squatted there while their betters transferred ownership from one to another.


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



The local Arab population waged a war against their Jewish neighbors, and expelled them from their Holy cities. This happened before Palestinian Jews started building new neighborhoods and villages. Building outside of the Jerusalem walls is not an attack by colonial settlers, it was a solution to the economic strife of a poor community that needed a new way to get free from dire conditions that the Arabs inflicted on them.


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Bogan,I don't think so some how,yet another Zionist Bullshit One Liner to deflect the Animal Behaviour of Zionist Breeding...MJ you use to be really good and enlightening,what has happened to thee...I for one expect better from you...stop being a Bozo like some on here,please...steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


God you really are hopeless


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


In Slang here it is call Ringed and Peeled...…………………….in actual fact it is a Crime against Children the same as Female CIRCUMCISION....R U Curcumcised  Ilove???or just like it hard


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


YAWN


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  Billo_Really, ILOVEISRAEL, _et al,_
> 
> Let's not quibble over what Article 51 says; let's actually read it and know.
> ...


In fact Israel proclaimed Independence before it was ratified by the UN Security Council,making Israel Unlawful and Illegal

If you spent more time doing due diligence than your Zionist inspired prattle you speak... you would be a lot better off...as I told you years ago,"LISTEN TO YOUR BETTERS"....I see you are still using the insincere Respect/fully nonesence..ei NON SENCE


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


U makes me YAWN....actually I reckon you are a BLOKE


----------



## fncceo (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> Respect/fully nonesence..ei NON SENCE



It's spelled, nonsense.  Even in Australia.


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Respect/fully nonesence..ei NON SENCE
> ...


EXACTLY,well done....I just did it to  emphasise.....Only for you I suppose,I had to explain....Good Zionist keep trying to be trying


----------



## fncceo (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> I just did it to emphasise



Do they teach misspelling as a form of emphasis in Australian schools?  Did you ever attend school in Australia?  Or, was it in your native country?


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > I just did it to emphasise
> ...


You see how I draw you out,you really are too easy,like a Bad Fcuk

Get a Life


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  theliq, _et al,_

I can't believe that you said this:



theliq said:


> God you really are hopeless


*(COMMENT)*

At some point, the Arab Palestinians will have to cross the line that separates the fantasies they hold → and come back across into reality.

You cannot simply hold these same losing propositions year after year and decade after decade.  All that will get them is a hand full of nothing, and gradually losing all that they now have → that is worth anything.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...


Well except for the whole UN accepted them thing you might have a point.


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why would You say that?
Arabs have been expelling, murdering and raping Palestinian Jews for a long period before any Zionist ever shot a bullet. Jews have built an outstanding country, Arabs have lost the war but gained most of the territory in the middle east. 

Today Arab countries are getting closer to Israel that became a leading country in the region, 
Hamas and PLO slowly realize that the sun doesn't rise out of their bottom.


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  theliq, _et al,_
> 
> I can't believe that you said this:
> ...


Just an expression here as in God=Shock...so don't be too precious about it.....At some point the Zionist Terrorists will realize that having Illegal Nuclear Weapons against a displaced nation of people who already have won the Moral victory(the vote FOR PALESTINIANS against the Synthetic Jews in the UN)

All Zionists are Losers because you were Begat from Hate...now piss off...theliquidator


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


With other peoples money fool.....you summation and "BEFORE ANY ZIONIST EVER SHOT A BULLET" is sheer Zionized Fantacy Bullshit....You are retarded,shameful and shameless,now piss off


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Learn to speak properly please...……..Except not all the UN's did  vote for Israel... Some Europeans did because they wanted rid of Jews and other Tin-Pot Countries did because they took Blood Money from the Worldwide Zionist Fund in Switzerland who threw around CASH to Buy their VOTE....now piss off with your two other Vultures


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  theliq, _et al,_

Oh for crying out loud.



theliq said:


> In fact Israel proclaimed Independence before it was ratified by the UN Security Council, making Israel Unlawful and Illegal


*(COMMENT)*

There is no requirement for the UN Security Council to ratify any declaration of independence.  You are confusing Independence with membership to the UN.  

The State of Israel did file for membership status and S/RES/69 (1949) - UNSC Recommends Admission of 4 March 1949.  It was on the UNSC recommendation which was the basis for the General Assembly votes to Admit Israel to UN A/RES/273 (III) of 11 May 1949.


The term "ratify is used only once in the entire UN Charter; in Article 110(4) relative to the ratification of the Charter itself.  The term "independence is not used even once in the entire 111 Articles of the Charter.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


If I have a say in the matter Trump will end all aid to Palestine. They can go beg for help from Egypt and Jordan.


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


and the rest of the world,who are only too happy to help....but you, you fool pay the Ziostanies money all the time,OUT OF YOUR TAXES....you ain't too bright,will someone turn the lights on


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  theliq, _et al,_
> 
> Oh for crying out loud.
> ...


Quote all you want,Israel spoke too soon when they should have waited..come on now rocco stop playing the prick.theliquidator


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Israelis pay us back simply being an island of Democracy in a Desert. They produce Scientific crap that we use. They invent stuff. They protect the Religious sites of the worlds major religions. And they are our friend who don't go around calling us Satan.


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








Animal IQs
 According to Queensland biologist Dr. Rhonda Green, kangaroos are so challenged that they break the generally accepted wisdom that animals with longer infancy are more intelligent. But kangaroos still rank higher than koalas, which Dr. Green places as “very low” on the intelligence scale. A local children’s song by Harry Secombe teaches children early not to expect much from koalas: “Kenny is a Koala bear / He doesn’t walk he weaves / For his diet’s alcoholic / Eucalyptus leaves.”


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Koalas are not Bears but Marsupials....what the good Dr Green went on to say was....that these two Fauna were far smarter that the Rylahs of this world,infact she called you lot a pack dickheads...….poor Rylah tries to demean me(usual Zionist Cultist Tactic..YAWN) But theliq is far too smart for the likes of him and that self appointed know all,.. rocco….Guys you demean yourselves all the time..but I suppose it's sad really


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Ohh so when a vote goes against you it was illegal, I see.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  theliq, _et al,_

Again, I'm confused about the authority you cite.



theliq said:


> Just an expression here as in God=Shock...so don't be too precious about it.....At some point, the Zionist Terrorists will realize that having Illegal Nuclear Weapons against a displaced nation of people who already have won the Moral victory(the vote FOR PALESTINIANS against the Synthetic Jews in the UN)
> 
> All Zionists are Losers because you were Begat from Hate...now piss off...theliquidator


*(COMMENT)*

To my knowledge, there is no acknowledgment by Israel that it has any nuclear weapons; nor is there any independent proof of such. What informational rumors or uncorroborated evidence there is --- is more than 30 years old.  But even if there was some substance to the allegation, there is no law or convention that pertains to Israel on the matter of Nuclear Weapons.  Israel is not a signatory to the Treaty on the Prohibition of Nuclear Weapons (TPNW) or the Treaty on the Prohibition of Nuclear Weapons (NPT).

What do you know that we don't know?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  theliq, _et al,_
> 
> Again, I'm confused about the authority you cite.
> ...


O course they have NCW,but their denial is sickening,they illegally obtained them from the mid 1960's onwards,they are a rouge state on this matter,you will note that they up to date will not let Weapons Inspectors into their NC facility a Dimiya sic

Lately I am starting to think you know little about Israel,you were much admired by me as you know in the past Rocco but I think you are now too imbued with Zionist nonsense...theliq


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


It didn't go against me at all,I am the only person on here that desirers a peaceful PALESTINIE AND PEACFUL ISRAEL AND HAVE ALWAYS BEEN CONSISTANT IN THIS MATTER....so I don't know why you would utter such rubbish...theliq


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...


What law forbids them nuclear technology, or forbids their means to acquire it? And who gave the people who made such a law, if they did, jurisdiction over Israel?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



The ignorant Scumbag had nothing to say bout the other Countries who have them


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  theliq, _et al,_
> 
> Oh for crying out loud.
> ...



Why are you even bothering to explain this to him? He is so full of Hate and Stupdity there is no point. He verified in one of his previous posts that it has Nothing to do with Israel .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  theliq, _et al,_
> 
> Oh for crying out loud.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> There is no requirement for the UN Security Council to ratify any declaration of independence.


Indeed.

A/C.1/330 of 14 October 1948


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



Translation: Israel had no right to exist


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Yes, this A/C.1/330 14 October 1948, is the document reference for the 28 September 1948 communique from
Ahmed Hilmi Pasha, Premier of the "All Palestine Government" (APG), with the Secretary-General of the United Nations (UN).  This communique declared Palestine, in its entirety and within its boundaries as established before the termination of the British Mandate an independent state" under the name of the "All Palestine Government."

This communique essentially was not actioned by the UN.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > There is no requirement for the UN Security Council to ratify any declaration of independence.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

This comes up periodically.  And it is raised by those pro-Palestinians that most complain that they were denied their "right to self-determination and sovereignty."

KEY FACTORS:

•  The termination of the Mandate does not bestow any opening for the heretofore unknown government.  The successor government had been arranged prior to the bid by APG.

•  Without a territory, APG cannot be a State.   Merely announcing that APG is the sovereign over a territory, does not mean that in reality, APG exercises territorial sovereignty within that boundary.  The Manhattan Psychiatric Center has any number of Kings, Queens, Princesses, and occasionally an Emporer or two in imperial residence.  That does not mean that the reality of the esteemed guests → or that of AGP → is shared by the remainder of the known world.

• A "right" of the APG is no more powerful than the "right" of Israel to the territory.  And Israel exercised both their right and sovereignty over a portion of that territory, with the approval → and in coordination with the successor government to the British.

•  The "rights" of the Arab Palestinian do not impose an obligation but a sometimes restraint.  The Rights of the Arab Palestinian are considered _"negative rights;" which_ includes those contained in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR).

•  Finally, the APG is attempting to mimic the actions of Israel an then to use it to claim possession of the entity not in their possession. ​
The APG issue is a fallacy that is irrelevant to that under discussion.   It is introduced into the discussion to divert the attention from the original issue.  It is a classic example of the Arab Palestinians demanding the impossible and seriously damaging their position.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  theliq, _et al,_

Interesting and thought-provoking questions...



theliq said:


> O course they have NCW,but their denial is sickening,they illegally obtained them from the mid 1960's onwards,they are a rogue state on this matter,you will note that they up to date will not let Weapons Inspectors into their NC facility a Dimiya sic


*(COMMENT)*

Is Israel required by law to submit to IAEA Inspections?
What requirement is that?

What is the primary purpose of having a Nuclear Weapons Program?  (RHETORICAL)  Nuclear Weapons are the last resort in the case of a nation is about to falls.  What countries would be most likely to be involved in the military takeover of Israel?  (RHETORICAL)  It does not matter.  What matters is, that they know the ultimate terror if they seriously pose the threat to Israeli Sovereignty; for that is the entire purpose of the program _(mutually assured destruction)_.

Israel's policy is not to openly vocalize it and does not advertise it's having such a program.  So, the aggressor is not sure whether or not such a capacity exists.  Which country is going to take that chance.

If Israel had such a capacity, → What country in the Middle East would prefer the Arab Palestinians _(Fatah, HAMAS, PIJ, PFLP, etc)_ to acquire that capacity, over the holding by the Israelis?



theliq said:


> Lately I am starting to think you know little about Israel, you were much admired by me as you know in the past Rocco but I think you are now too imbued with Zionist nonsense...theliq


*(COMMENT)*

Again, think as you will.  I call it as I see it.  It is not a matter of picking sides and defending a particular side.  I follow the evidence.  I go where it leads me.  When I see what I see, 30K people who have never lived in Israel, suggesting that they are "Marching to Return," under the cover and concealment of a peaceful demonstration, I know that they are not what they claim to be _(anything but peaceful)_.

When you see angry people knocking at the door with rocks, burning tires, and various incendiary devices, I'm sure your first thought is that are selling subscriptions to the _Ladies' Home Journal_, the _Redbook_, and _Good Housekeeping_. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Yes, this A/C.1/330 14 October 1948, is the document reference for the 28 September 1948 communique from
> ...


Boil it down. What was illegal about Palestine's declaration?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2018)

staged fake news where is the blow out wound from the "sniper" round 

almost as fake as the missile attack on an ambulance some years back 

fck em


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> Finally, the APG is attempting to mimic the actions of Israel an then to use it to claim possession of the entity not in their possession.


Interesting. Do you have a 1948 map of Israel? What did it possess?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Nothing about it was "ILLEGAL."  It was a waste of time.  The Arab Palestinians can ask all day long and into the night for something that is not theirs to have.  That's not ILLEGAL.  But no one has to give them a damn thing.



P F Tinmore said:


> Boil it down. What was illegal about Palestine's declaration?


*(COMMENT)*

The Jewish followed the Steps Preparatory to Independence.  The Arab Palestinians did not.  

The Jewish engaged in the programs for self-governance.  The Arab Palestinians did not.

The Jewish Agency coordinated with the Successor Government.  The Arab Palestinians did not.

The Jewish people got their independence.  *(GUESS WHAT!!!) * The Arab Palestinians did not.

The Arab Palestinians did not do one thing to help their cause.  The Jewish Agency went out of its way to cooperate.  The Arab Palestinians have absolutely no _(none zilch)_ room to talk.  They were 100% arrogant then and are 100% pompous and self-important now.  The Arab Palestinians policy is to pursue bloodletting, violence and conflict. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 12, 2018)

fanger said:


> New York Times Video on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHALOM !


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Nothing about it was "ILLEGAL."  It was a waste of time.  The Arab Palestinians can ask all day long and into the night for something that is not theirs to have.  That's not ILLEGAL.  But no one has to give them a damn thing.
> ...


Nice deflection.


RoccoR said:


> Nothing about it was "ILLEGAL." It was a waste of time. The Arab Palestinians can ask all day long and into the night for something that is not theirs to have. That's not ILLEGAL. But no one has to give them a damn thing.


They declared independence inside their own international borders. They did not ask anybody to give them anything.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



Would that be inside the international borders of the “country of Pal’istan” which was created by the Treaty of Lausanne?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2018)

P


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, the APG is attempting to mimic the actions of Israel an then to use it to claim possession of the entity not in their possession.
> ...



The same map you have of “ Palestine” The entire Region was named that but the Country did not exist


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P
> ...







who pays you?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

RE  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

You are like a broken record with this idea of a Map.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, the APG is attempting to mimic the actions of Israel an then to use it to claim possession of the entity not in their possession.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

 Whatever you think was true in 1948, the Arab Palestinian must think in terms of the 21st Century is they are to accomplish anything fruitful.

It will be people like yourself that are trying to drag Arab Palestinian vendetta out of the mid-20th Century and into the first half of the 21st Century → that will retard the Arab Palestinian from achieving peace and stability in the region.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P
> ...



Link to what? That “ Palestine” was not a


P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P
> ...



To what? What Govt was in place? Who was the “ elected” ( or self declared ) leader? When you find that link please post it


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 12, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  _et al,_
> 
> You are like a broken record with this idea of a Map.
> ...



They know that Israel isn’t going to agree to all their demands which is why they keep on demanding it


----------



## Hollie (Jun 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?



I have to admit that I can’t find a single link to a “country of Pal’istan” you have invented.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 12, 2018)

ivil RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

First, you keep saying things like:  "They declared independence* inside their own* international borders."

There was nothing farther from the truth.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing about it was "ILLEGAL." It was a waste of time. The Arab Palestinians can ask all day long and into the night for something that is not theirs to have. That's not ILLEGAL. But no one has to give them a damn thing.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The Borders of the 1922 Territory under Mandate were established by the Allied Powers.  They became the borders for the Government of Palestine (Meaning: The British Government).  The borders, the government, and the laws were all established by the territory under which the British Mandate applied; with the approval of the Allied Powers.  The Arab Palestinians declined at least three times in the first two years of the Government to participate in the governance and establishment of self-government institutions. 

There is no question that the entire conflict between the Jewish people and the Arab people started with the erroneous idea that the territory was their sovereignty  And that has been wrong from the very beginning.  The Rights and Title were not relinquished to the Arab in any way - shape or form.   It was relinquished to the Allied Powers by treaty. 

Each time the Arab Palestinian has choose conflict over negotiated peace, they lose more potential sovereign control _(if the could ever say they had some in the first place)_. 

All the Maps between 1922 and 1949 of the region (that was once the territory under the Mandate of Palestine) referred to as Palestine was Territory under the British Civil Administration called the Government of Palestine.  the High Commissioner governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials. The Arab Palestinians would not even render assistance in the accomplishment of the good governance.  

•  The border was not established by the Arab Palestinians.
•  The Arab Palestinians did not even assist in the security control of the Government.
•  The Arab Palestinians did not assist in the development of the Government, Civil Infrastructure, or in the self-governing controls over public utilities.​
If anyone is really the thief in all this, it is the Arab Palestinian which is shamefully trying to take ownership of something they didn't put two-cents worth of effort into that which they call theirs.

REMEMBER:  In 1949, when both sides were under Armistice and Peace, each side started with the same measure of devastation; with a slight advantage in manpower to the Arab Palestinians.  Now, look at the difference...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## member (Jun 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 *"...I am the only person on here that desirers a peaceful PALESTINIE AND PEACFUL ISRAEL AND HAVE ALWAYS BEEN CONSISTANT IN THIS MATTER..."*





_ '. . .only person on here that desirers a peaceful PALESTINIE AND PEACFUL ISRAEL' ? .....are we talking about the same person, you mean 

 YOU?_









 



there's others....but by the time you get here.....

 you probably don't notice....


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


So why are Israel complaining about Iran then??????


----------



## theliq (Jun 12, 2018)

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Outstanding and amusing reply,Member but I stand by my post Proudly...I am theliq,Ever Living Ever Faithful to the Truth


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> ivil RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> First, you keep saying things like:  "They declared independence* inside their own* international borders."
> ...


You Moron,all the "BRITISH" well now The High Commissioner was a ZIONISTS(shame on you for not knowing that rocco but stevie boys knowledge is vastly greater that you the Wannabee know all)also his 3 underlings in the councils helping...the Palestinians knew this,that is why they didn't partake of the Zionist in British clothing,attempt to steal the Palestinian Land.

You really have let yourself down lately defending the Zionist Terrorist Murder,Maiming,Stealing and Displacement of the Palestinian nation.

You are nothing because I defeat your LIES at every turn...you are seen as a Zionists WHORE...I pity YOU

Below is for those LIARS who defend the indefensible Creatures that live in ZIONSTAN,I love,rocco and the other band of Misfits


Israel and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
Did Israel ever consider using nuclear weapons?


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I could but this is an Israel-Palestinian site....now big mouth,without checking...Who are the nations who have NC WEAPONARY?


----------



## Ropey (Jun 13, 2018)

One man's volunteer medic is another man's terrorist scouting for openings.







The GCC is doing the cleaning up.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> NC WEAPONARY?



Non Combative Weaponry?  Isn't that an oxymoron?  Or do Australians use different kinds of weapons?


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > NC WEAPONARY?
> ...


Whew,I've deal with some thick bastards in my time...I was a referring to Nuclear Weaponry...so the Moron'oxy is on you   LOL


----------



## fncceo (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Then spell it out... do they charge for Internet by the letter down under?


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > NC WEAPONARY?
> ...


DUH


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


If you say so,Geez you speak so much but know so little...ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ...ABC that's how Dumb fncceo can be


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

Ropey said:


> One man's volunteer medic is another man's terrorist scouting for openings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Methinks your Geography is out of cinque and out of area Ropey


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


That isn't a 1948 map.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > One man's volunteer medic is another man's terrorist scouting for openings.
> ...



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess your first language isn't English.  Am I right?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 13, 2018)

I prefer the 1967 map ... let's go back to that.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  theliq, _et al,_

I try not to dabble in personal assaults when it doesn;t apply to the topic.



theliq said:


> the "BRITISH" well now The High Commissioner was a ZIONISTS → also his 3 underlings in the councils helping...the Palestinians knew this,that is why they didn't partake of the Zionist in British clothing,attempt to steal the Palestinian Land.


*(COMMENT)*

There were a total of ten High Commissioners over Palestine; the first being Herbert Louis Samuel, 1st Viscount Samuel, GCB, OM, GBE, PC _(6 November 1870 – 5 February 1963)_ was the High Commissioner from 1920 - to - 1925.  This was the period when the first Civil Administration was established through the development of the Citizenship Order, and when the boundaries were surveyed and completed.   And yes, he was Jewish.  But to give your insinuation any credence, we would have to say that it was improper to appoint a High Commissioner of the same religion as that of the people being immigrated at the direction of the Allied Powers.  And that would be the same as discriminating against the government appointment on the basis of religion.

Simply put → while your information is probably true, it is a red herring.  Your implication is invalid.

The last High Commissioner was General Sir Alan Gordon Cunningham GCMG, KCB, DSO, MC (1 May 1887 – 30 January 1983).  He was not Jewish.  Sir Alan Cunningham served during the as High Commissioner from 1945 to 1948.  It was during this period that the UNCOP made the recommendations on a partition, and it was this period were the Arab Palestinians rejected participation in the self-governing process.  It was also the same period that the Arab Palestinians made there solemn threat _(oppose in every way the partition of that country)_ that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.



theliq said:


> You really have let yourself down lately defending the Zionist Terrorist Murder,Maiming,Stealing and Displacement of the Palestinian nation.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't think I solely support Zionism; but rather the right of the Jewish people to self-determination.  I see Zionism as just one of the national liberation movement of the Jewish people; and just one of many ways to protect and defend Israeli Sovereignty.  Remember that Zionism is not really a religious base movement, and protects all Israelis; which included the original objective to establish a Jewish National Home.

Words and phrases like "Zionist Terrorist Murder, Maiming, Stealing and Displacement of the Palestinian nation" are merely inflamatory.  It is used to incite violence and to arouse the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters into action against Israel.



theliq said:


> Israel and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> Did Israel ever consider using nuclear weapons?


*(COMMENT)*

The "Wikipedia" reference is well written, but still uses research that is quite old; some of it dating back to the early 1980's _(30 to 40 years old)_.  The rumors on the consideration of an actual deployment of a nuclear device was merely fall out from the Surprize attack in the 1973 Yom Kipper War _(even older unsubstantiated information)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> If anyone is really the thief in all this, it is the Arab Palestinian which is shamefully trying to take ownership of something they didn't put two-cents worth of effort into that which they call theirs.


Your usual slime the Palestinians post.

The Palestinians had developed a functioning society and economy.There were many hundreds of cities, towns, and villages. Most of these predate the Ottoman Empire. They had factories, farms, distribution networks, and on and on.They produced a surplus of food that was exported to other countries. They had a positive balance of trade.

The Zionist colonies, on the other hand, were created and supported by money mooched from outside the country. Israel still lives on the mooch.


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


jUST BECAUSE YOU LIVE IN DOWN TOWN TEL-AVIV,DOESN'T MEAN WE ALL LIVE IN A SLUM


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  theliq, _et al,_
> 
> I try not to dabble in personal assaults when it doesn;t apply to the topic.
> ...


I WAS RIGHT,YOU SLEAZE,YOU WERE WRONG ON EVERY POINT...THE ONLY RUMOR WAS THAT I GAVE YOU RESPECT...BUT I WAS SADLY WRONG...I WAS WARNED...SILLY ME...……...NOW POFF


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is really the thief in all this, it is the Arab Palestinian which is shamefully trying to take ownership of something they didn't put two-cents worth of effort into that which they call theirs.
> ...



How RIGHT you are Tinnie,even in the 1860's the President of France thanked the Palestinian Nation of saving many 100,000's of French citizens from starving because of the FREE GRAINS AND FRUIT they sent to France from Palestine.FACT

All this BULLSHIT THE BULLSHIT ZIONISTS SPEW ON HERE IS JUST THAT...ZIONIST ISRAEL TODAY are a ROGUE NATION full of convert Jews who are NOT SEMITIC,JUST LOUSY THEIVES AND MURDERERS...as history has shown,the present is showing and the future will confirm.

To say Palestine was uninhabited was only one of thousands of lies told to hide their deceit...and now they say "We don't have Nuclear"They compulsively LIE and still stealing land...and GRUB MONEY FROM THE REST OF THE WORLD,THEY MURDERED THIER OWN PRIME MINISTER Mr Rabin and the current holder of this office is on charges of GRAFT,THIEFT,STEALING,this NIT AND YAT WHO is a beggar,I saw him in Australia begging for Cash some years ago...That is the measure of the person...Rubbish

Even Rocco has demeaned himself...poor bastard,I feel such sadness for him,Tinnie I really do...I thought he was a wannabe Zionist Lover I could and did converse with in a meaningful way...but the maybe I am too nice to people who try to stab me in the back with the Zionist Dagger...steve...regards to the family


----------



## rylah (Jun 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians had developed a functioning society and economy.


It was a very poorly governed feudalism. A small number of families owned the privileges to collect taxes.  Disease and swamps don't develop in land when it's treated orderly and continuously.

It took less then 2 decades to dry whole patches of fertile lands that were desolate for centuries.



P F Tinmore said:


> There were many hundreds of cities, towns, and villages. Most of these predate the Ottoman Empire.


And most of them were build on the ruins of Jewish villages, towns and cities.
Even Ramla that was established by the Umayyads was built by a Jewish majority.



P F Tinmore said:


> They had factories, farms, distribution networks, and on and on.They produced a surplus of food that was exported to other countries. They had a positive balance of trade.


Yeah the Bedouins who were ruthlessly thieving the land had a positive balance too, as well as the tax collectors and road racketeers like the Uriqats.

Everything that You've mentioned was built by the ever changing empires, the roads were mostly untreated, some ancient roads built by Romans were what You call ' Palestinian distribution networks".




P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionist colonies, on the other hand, were created and supported by money mooched from outside the country. Israel still lives on the mooch.



First of all money in Palestine always flowed from each empire that controlled it, as far as I know the only independent currency in the land was always the Shekel.
Second the Jewish custom of diaspora communities investing in the Israeli community and vice versa dates back millenias. Think of it as a capitalist conduct of having a stock in the development of Zion. It only gives more title to all diaspora than creates the lack of it.

Jews have invested in this land more than any other nation.
No other nation got better results either, from a secondary insignificant district under each empire, it developed into a leading state of the middle east in less than a century.
The land knows its' true children.


----------



## rylah (Jun 13, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I prefer the 1967 map ... let's go back to that.



Beaches in Gaza are a beauty...sure Israelis can develop Sinai like no others.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Exactly. Which means there wasn’t a Country called “ Palestine”


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Maybe you should stop contradicting yourself., You Piece of Filth. You initiated the topic now look it up yourself the way I did.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Iran signed that non nuclear treaty saying they wouldn't have a nuke. And Iran is a sponsor of terror, Israel isn't.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



He doesn’t speak English


----------



## Ropey (Jun 13, 2018)

It's called working together.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## fncceo (Jun 13, 2018)

Hollie said:


>



They can try .... but first they have to get across the border fence.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>



She can thank her own people for inciting the Violence


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Seriously, this is one of many reasons why there will never be “ Right of Return”


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I believe you are a Zionist male from Israel...you speak like a man,dumb that you are


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

Hollie said:


>


They will,because they are the rightful owners of this Land...Two Bit Convert Synthetics Zionists are NOT...you should go back to your Land of Origin,somewhere in Central Asia and other places...You are NOT of this Land,Never Have Been...Time to pack up and piss off.repeat YOU ARE NOT OF THIS LAND...FACT


----------



## Hollie (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> They will,because they are the rightful owners of this Land...Two Bit Convert Synthetics Zionists are NOT...you should go back to your Land of Origin,somewhere in Central Asia and other places...You are NOT of this Land,Never Have Been...Time to pack up and piss off.repeat YOU ARE NOT OF THIS LAND...FACT



I'd be embarassed if anyone thought that incoherent, tedious and mind-numbing display of tactless drivel was mine.


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Really this surely must be one of the most stupid posts I've seen...of course Zionstan is involved in sponsored Terrorism,they taught everyone else...ISIS have have copied Zionist Terrorism the Zionists have melted out to the Palestinians for over the past 70 odd years,Zionists also invade normal peoples minds


----------



## Hollie (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



How could those Zionists have "melted out" for so long?


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > They will,because they are the rightful owners of this Land...Two Bit Convert Synthetics Zionists are NOT...you should go back to your Land of Origin,somewhere in Central Asia and other places...You are NOT of this Land,Never Have Been...Time to pack up and piss off.repeat YOU ARE NOT OF THIS LAND...FACT
> ...


Of course you would because you are a Zionist,the worlds purveyors of deceit,Terrorism and WAR CRIMES...don't be so silly Hollie...Your comment is very embaressing ...unlike mine that is factual...which you cannot contradict...Converts are not of this Land...Your abusive one liner is merely the usual deflecting tactic of your Zionist Cult and is BULLSHIT


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I don't think you understand the word "Melted" in this instant

ps Where in the world are your people from before they converted Hollie,and don't be coy,you can be proud of where your ancestors are from......and Hollie why did the Sniper have to murder the innocent Palestinian Medic?????or the hundreds of thousands of innocent Palestinians over the years...what ever did the Palestinians ever do to you but live in harmony....Yet I never hear you say anything the Christians and Nazis did to you to your people...your silence on this matter is DEAFENING Hollie,,,but WHY?....steven


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You initiated the topic , questioned it, and when I called you on it your “ answer” was name calling. Typical of a Piece of Filth


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Dude, you really need to learn how to write complete sentences. Zionist invaded normal peoples minds? What Science Fiction book did you read that from?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > They will,because they are the rightful owners of this Land...Two Bit Convert Synthetics Zionists are NOT...you should go back to your Land of Origin,somewhere in Central Asia and other places...You are NOT of this Land,Never Have Been...Time to pack up and piss off.repeat YOU ARE NOT OF THIS LAND...FACT
> ...



Consider the source. Garbage comes from Garbage. Garbage in; Garbage out


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I believe you are a Zionist male from Israel,please Confirm


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 13, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I believe you are an  Please Confirn


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I only need to read your prose to see how much you are imbude with Zionist NON FICTION,that's why


----------



## theliq (Jun 13, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


To U much to my pleasure LOL


----------



## member (Jun 13, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...




_*"Interesting.*_ 

 *Do you have a 1948 map of Israel?"*






*"Nothing about it was "ILLEGAL"*





 _*"Would that be inside the international borders of the “country of Pal’istan” which was created by the Treaty of Lausanne"*_

even if hamass 

 came here right now and said: ...oy, 

 we give up.  keep it.  leave us to our WB, GZ.................he'd still be saying:





_nice deflection, link and map please!_


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 13, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

It was not "*their own borders*."  It was *NOT* their border.  It was established by the Allied Powers.  The Arab Palestinians had nothing at all to do with establishing the borders.



P F Tinmore said:


> They declared independence inside their own international borders. They did not ask anybody to give them anything.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians contributed nothing to the development of self-governing institutions.

_*"The Little Red Hen*_ is an old folktale of the fable type, most likely of Russian origin."  _(From Wikipedia)_

_The moral of this story is that those who make no contribution to producing a product do not deserve to enjoy the product: "if any would not work, neither should he or she eat."_​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> It was not "*their own borders*." It was *NOT* their border. It was established by the Allied Powers.


As was Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, and Iraq.

You don't deny their borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians contributed nothing to the development of self-governing institutions.


Where do you get that crap?

The Palestinians had fully functional social and economic systems that they had developed over the centuries.


----------



## rylah (Jun 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab Palestinians contributed nothing to the development of self-governing institutions.
> ...



Their social system was and still remains - Arabian tribalism.
Economic system - meant untreated ancient Roman roads.

All of those were deeply dysfunctional, wide poverty on the verge of total collapse.
Arabs barely developed the land, they mostly settled in already built towns, or places where there was an infrastructure left by the expelled. It was the most problematic and poorly treated district in the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 14, 2018)

RE: Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Well, that is not actually correct.  That is inappropriately taking the credit for the advancement of a parent culture.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab Palestinians contributed nothing to the development of self-governing institutions.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The people we call Arab Palestinians, living in the region we call today → the Occupied Territories, were just one set of ethnic people that thrived within a greater sphere varying sovereign cultures. 

≈ 1000BC -- Under King David, Israelites

≈ 722BC --  Assyrians

≈ 586BC -- Babylonians

≈ 539BC -- Persians

≈ 333BC -- Alexander the Great

≈ 141BC -- The Jews revolted and established an independent state.

≈ 63BC -- Rome ruled Palestine for about 700 years.

≈ 638AD -- Muslim Arab armies that capture Jerusalem.

≈ 1517 -- Ottomans,

≈ 1917-48 -- The British​
Your claim that the Arab Palestinians raised their own successful socio-economic system is a bit of an exaggeration.  In fact, it has only been recently that the people we refer to as Arab Palestinians today, began to control their own currency.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Well, that is not actually correct.  That is inappropriately taking the credit for the advancement of a parent culture.
> ...


The locals build their own stuff.


----------



## rylah (Jun 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



You mean like Caesarea and Ramle?

The town was built by Herod the Great about 25–13 BCE as the port city Caesarea Maritima. It served as an administrative center of Judaea Province of the Roman Empire, and later the capital of the Byzantine Palaestina Prima province during the classic period. Following the Muslim conquest in the 7th century, in which it was the last city to fall to the Arabs, the city had an Arab majority until Crusader conquest. *It was abandoned after the Mamlukconquest.[4] It was re-populated in 1884 by Bosniak immigrants, who settled in a small fishing village.[4] *


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> It was not "*their own borders*."  It was *NOT* their border.  It was established by the Allied Powers.  The Arab Palestinians had nothing at all to do with establishing the borders.
> ...



You are so full of Zionist shit that your mind is now totally corrosive,The Palestinians have always been great food producers and even the Zionist delegations said themselves in 1907 when they visited Palestine that   "THE LADY IS BEAUTIFUL,BUT MARRIED TO ANOTHER" so by their own admittance they said...the Land is Beautiful,but owned by the Palestinians...They went away to devise a plan to illegally invade and steal this land...The Zionist actually were handed The Beautiful on a Plate...and did nothing but steal and murder to get it.

Before and largely after 1948 Trillions have be given or extorted by Israel,and with New Technology a various stages hav grown this area...your pithy one liner about "NO CONTRIBUTION" is to deflect negativity towards the Palestinians.

But how wrong you are you Scumbag...The Palestinians are employed worldwide,because of the great talent,they are a very highly educated nation,dispossessed nation...even living like the way Israel treats them..they still have one of the highest rates of University entrants in the world...you see Palestinians United can Never be Defeated...whereas the Zionist would Sell his own Grandmother Out.
And therein lies the difference between the two peoples

Zionism equals DEATH...Under the circumstances the Palestinians have done extremely well considering...Despite the Zionist Jews frontal attacks...Palestine has observer status at the UN,and many more countries recognise Palestine over Israel,a much larger %......Yet over 70 years the Jews have tried to be seen as the victim,but the Jews Propaganda against the real victims the Palestinians HAS FAILED COMPLETELY,,,Jew,Jew Land is seen as a ROGUE STATE and compulsive LAIRS,...which they always have been...Rocco...NO ONE LISTENS TO ISRAEL ANYMORE,YOU CANNOT MANIPULATE ANYMORE,YOU ARE JUST A PACK OF LYING BORES,COME THIS WAY AND I'LL SHOW YOU THE DOOR...And NO ONE LISTEN TO YOU ANYMORE

I am theliq,Ever Living,,,Ever Faithful...Ever Sure
..
...


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Well, that is not actually correct.  That is inappropriately taking the credit for the advancement of a parent culture.
> ...


David Yes I Know him,the KILLER of King Saul(YOU WHO FORGOT TO MENTION HIM,YOU SLY WANNABEE) The David who was not allowed to Consecrate The Jewish Temple because of his BAD DEEDS(WHICH YOU SLY WANNABEE, FORGOT TO MENTION) This was left to his son to do.Rocco,I demean you again because you speak not truths.........................I am theliq...Ever Living,,,Ever Faithful...Ever Sure.....Let only Real Jews and their cousins The Palestinians Live in Peace again...and expel the blight of Judaism those interlopers,the Synthetic Converts the Zionists


----------



## member (Jun 14, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...




_*“Their social system was and still remains - Arabian tribalism”*_


*"Tribalism"* ….  





*“Tribalism”* – even in the palestinian culture:  *“Tribalism”* – that’s part of the problem.... negotiating peace w/tribal "terrrorists."




 *+*  All I have to do is look...
. 

 











​


----------



## Hollie (Jun 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



Did that come to you in another alcohol induced stupor?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 14, 2018)

RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

This is about:

✪  No one listenning → 
✪  ME -- that I cannot manipulate →
•  That I cannot manipulate →
•  That I am not truthful →
•  That I am a bore →
•  No one listens to ME →​
Most of this response is based on the strategy to – attack the arguer _(ME)_ instead of the argument _(CONTENT)_.



theliq said:


> ...Rocco...NO ONE LISTENS TO ISRAEL ANYMORE,YOU CANNOT MANIPULATE ANYMORE,YOU ARE JUST A PACK OF LYING BORES,COME THIS WAY AND I'LL SHOW YOU THE DOOR...And NO ONE LISTEN TO YOU ANYMORE
> 
> I am theliq,Ever Living,,,Ever Faithful...Ever Sure
> .


*(OBSERVATION)*

■  "even the Zionist delegations said themselves in 1907"

 This is an unclarified perception that is more than a 100 years old.​
■  "Trillions have be given or extorted by Israel"
 This is contradictory.  Was the contribution "given?"  or  Was the contribution "extorted?"​
■  "your pithy one liner about "NO CONTRIBUTION" is to deflect negativity towards the Palestinians"
 This is an image into the moral behind the Russian children's story.  The actual meaning has to do with contributions toward "human Development and establishment of self-government.​
■  "they still have one of the highest rates of University entrants in the world...you see Palestinians United can Never be Defeated...whereas the Zionist would Sell his own Grandmother Out."
 I don't actually see that in reflected in awards bestowed in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances.   I could be wrong,  Maybe you can do a comparative analysis for me?​
■  "Palestine has observer status at the UN"
 Is that the same as Israel's UN Membership?​
■  "many more countries recognize Palestine over Israel"
 Which countries deny an Israeli Passport?
As of May 2018, Palestinian citizens had visa-free or visa on arrival access to 39 countries and territories, ranking the Palestinian passport 96th in terms of travel freedom according to the Henley Passport Index."
Whereas --- Israel is Ranked 19th in 2018 with 161 destinations visa-free access.​
*(COMMENT)*

I could go on and on, but, as you say, I'm a lair that no one listens to.

BTW: Philosophically, your concept of "truth" needs some work.  Truth has nothing to do with who, how many, and why people either believe or disbelieve a factual "truth."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


No just the truth,which you and your Cronies always have a problem with,because you are incapable of doing because you are compulsive Liars


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> This is about:
> ...


Yep you are a Liar,that was the only thing you got right but cut the respect nonsense...PLEASE...you are an irritant


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...


You assassinated a INNOCENT MEDIC and others...ANIMALS


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



Don’t like it? Tough SHIT ! Don’t read his posts. Do us all a favor and dont read any posts!

Respectfully ( not really) You are an ASSHOLE


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

member said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Tribalism!!!!!!I thought you still CIRCUMCISE Children,if that ain't TRIBAL,then what is


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


some honesty at last...never thought i'd see the day...but it won't help you prevent you still being UNCOUTH


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Stop talking about yourself that way. On the otherhand, please do  You’re a piece of Filth


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Penis Envy. Not only do you think small; You are small


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...


TROUBLE IS FOR U IS,I'D SPLIT YOUR LIPS


----------



## theliq (Jun 14, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Was not Herrod decended from the Edomites??????....


----------



## rylah (Jun 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Edomites are descendants of Esau, Israel's twin.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Yet another LIE...the Edomites had a Kingdom close to the Moabite Kingdom in Trans Jordan,they later moved into the area of Gaza and the Negrev in southern Judea,during the period when the Babylonians were expelling the Israelites to Babylon...NOT THE ISRAELITES TWIN AT ALL,Ryhal you exposae is as usual a Crock of Shit


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 15, 2018)

*Dr Mitri Raheb :Seven Things You Never Knew About Palestine And The Palestinians*

**


----------



## Hollie (Jun 15, 2018)

*Some things you always knew about Islamic fascists


*


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dr Mitri Raheb :Seven Things You Never Knew About Palestine And The Palestinians*
> 
> **


Thanks Tinnie,when I think about it Palestinians have been Christians for over 2000 years...infact Jesus was more Palestinian in thought than Jew...as was seen with his abhorrence to the scribes and others,again Thank You Tinnie.

What should be noted is Todays Israelis are not Yesterdays Israelites at all....just a motley  crew of Converts and Zionists,who are only a Political Movement,a Terrorist Movement of Synthetic Wannabe Jews...They have NO HISTORICAL ATTATCHMENT TO THIS LAND BECAUSE THEIR ORIGINS ARE IN CENTRAL ASIA AND ELSEWHERE...MOROVER THEY REALLY HAVE NO LINEAGE OF THE REAL JEWS


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

Hollie said:


> *Some things you always knew about Islamic fascists
> 
> 
> *


So...Considering Zionists Collaborated with the Nazis and helped send Jews to the Gas Charnals...this is not in the same league...you need to apologise for the disgusting stain you Zionist Cult has left on your history...You are the last people to point a finger at anyone...APART FROM YOURSELVES...You have no MORAL HIGH GROUND because you are not MORAL as your Rouge History clearly shows...You are Murderers of Humanity...Even your own,let alone the Palestinians.......I suggest you Zionists SHUT YOU SHAMEFUL MOUTHS IN FUTURE


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Some things you always knew about Islamic fascists
> ...


We get it you hate jews, so very progressive of you.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Some things you always knew about Islamic fascists
> ...



I think everyone appreciates humor but do you realize people are laughing _at_ you and not _with_ _you_?


----------



## member (Jun 15, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dr Mitri Raheb :Seven Things You Never Knew About Palestine And The Palestinians*
> 
> **




_"Seven Things You Never Knew About Palestine And The Palestinians"_






 you can't list them here ? 

- i have to be forced to click?



it's not loading....

what are they ?... besides _knowing_  how close 

 they are to terrorists and many ARE 

 terrorists....


1.  _____________________

2. _____________________

3 ______________________

4. ______________________

5. ______________________

6. Close to Terrorists

7. Are Terrorists


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Consider the source; Garbage comes from Garbage.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 15, 2018)

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



No he doesn’t. He is too stupid.


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


No not Jews just Zionists,and Jews should be written with a capital "J" as a mark of RESPECT but I don't expect you to understand that


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Maybe...BUT ONLY I SPEAK THE TRUTH...You Zionist Cronies just LIE all the time,so what's new ?????


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Your prose is unfortunate for you,because No One Listens to YOU


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I don't think so,I think you are getting confused....because it is your face reflected in the mirror...you are so full of Hate and Innocent Palestinian BLOOD...you Rasclaat


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Wrong you are attacking all Jews that did not originate in the middle east claiming they all believe the same thing, the only common denominator is they are ALL Jews. Thus you hate Jews.


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Think again Pea Brain..all you are trying to do is...elgitimize Zionists as Real Jews ...they are not

Zionist political violence - Wikipedia

See Pea Brain go join your Zionist brethren,I doubt you have ever served in the Military,you know not the minute nor the hour.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Your IGNORANT claim that all Jews originally from outside the Middle East are Zionists is JUST THAT Ignorant.


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Well how would you know but I would be interested what your %'s are...no fibbing now,if that is possible for a Zionist Lackie...LOL...still Murdering Innocent Medics and others...You are a Big Man...NOT


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


You simply are mistaken as anyone is when they lump a whole class of people into one small pigeon hole.


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I asked you a question,finding it difficult to Answer...I bet you are


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I don't pretend to know what percent of a full population believes something. I just know claiming that every Jew that originated somewhere other then Israel is something other then a Jew is foolish and stupid.


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


YAWN I thought so...………..ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ go back to sleep,making statements you cannot uphold...Silly Retired GySgt


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


You make the statements you are responsible for providing us with evidence that EVERY SINGLE Jew from outside Israel is a Zionist. Reality tells us your claim is false and your utter inability to provide factual evidence to support your claim shows you are a fool.


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I asked you first as I remember,now stop being Lazy,do due diligence and get back to me>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




in a couple of months or however long it takes you,maybe one of your Zio-Converts could help you...steven


----------



## member (Jun 22, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







Mullaloo, Australia......(a northern coastal suburb)




 shut-up whitey...


----------



## theliq (Jun 22, 2018)

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Viva Paradise for all colours,and that is the difference,see you around


----------



## rylah (Jun 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Easau was not Israel's twin?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I did not make a statement that all of a single group was somehow exactly the same, you have, provide evidence.


----------



## theliq (Jun 23, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You have not been in this section long,I have explained all your questions before,I make a point of not repeating myself for a while now,because such repetition is a BORE.

Moreover,The Heinous Zionist habit of repetition of non-truths are essentially to cover up the dastardly actions including murder of this self proclaimed Cult.

You can tell a Zionist Lie as soon as one opens their mouth...I have No Time for you,like so many you are Uncouth and Uneducated..take Ryhal and the rest with you,and please close the Door behind you as you leave,Thanks


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


You have NOT ONCE provided any link any study any fact that paints every non Israeli born Jew as a Zionist, the claim is ludicrous on it's face.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Then you're the one who needs to leave.


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 23, 2018)

RE:   Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→   theliq, _et al,_

There is no value in directing slander and insults against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.  None at all.



theliq said:


> You can tell a Zionist Lie as soon as one opens their mouth...I have No Time for you,like so many you are Uncouth and Uneducated..take Ryhal and the rest with you,and please close the Door behind you as you leave,Thanks


*(COMMENT)*

I am a bit curious as to how you base your insults on the discussion groups.  With a few rare exceptions, most do not have a true portrait photo-image as an Avatar.  So how would you know if one, or any, of us is → ugly in appearance → or have personal behaviors that are lacking good manners?

Now my avatar, admittedly, might be considered an image of an ugly person.  So I grant you that I was hot and sweaty in the picture behind the Baghdad Embassy.  So your allegation might have some validity in my case; but not in many others.  I'm not sure I understand the basis for your evaluation of our education. 

I'm not at all sure that any of your presentations accurately depicts the true nature of "Zionism;" or - for that matter - in any way delegitimize the idea of Jewish self-determination.  In fact, I'm not quite sure what these short outbursts are expected to accomplish.

My advice is to control yourself.

Most Respectively,
R


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Listen,I find Zionist Lovers so distasteful that I cannot respond to such nauseating SHIT


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→   theliq, _et al,_
> 
> There is no value in directing slander and insults against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.  None at all.
> ...


All Zionists are Ugly of Mind...in so many peoples minds throughout the world...You think you are something special...well the world sees you as a load of lying,murdering,crafty Terrorists....Scum essentially...I use to think you were OK but I was too trusting (more fool me) anyhow I have closed the door firmly shut on you,and I never return)...How you equate me as saying people on here including you are physically Ugly...is too stupid for words,I just don't do that....but I do say much of which you and others, espouse about Zionists makes you(your minds) Fking Ugly....AND THAT IS NOT THE SAME THING AT ALL...as you know but their in you LIE SOME MORE.

I for one know Zionism...that you and the other Asswipes no nothing,is no longer my problem...I don't care about you anymore...I just Hate You Zionists because you murder Real Jews and Palestinians...your history  back to your inception back in the 1880's IS RAS CLAATT,BLOOD CLAATT

Just STOP RESPONING TO MY POSTS Thanks,and we will all be happy...well I will be delighted....With NO RESPECT AT ALL...theliq


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


HOINK,HOINK,yeah that would be right


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 24, 2018)

RE: Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
※→ _Anyone at all,_

What evidence has been released that definitely shows the Israelis shooting a single protester? 

Most Resepctfully,
R


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 24, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Then why are you here? This is a place for mutual discussion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 24, 2018)

The Israeli terror is not deterred; Palestinian medics are still being targeted by Israeli snipers on Gaza's eastern borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 24, 2018)

*A quote from slain Gaza paramedic Razan al-Najjar in the center of London. Thank you London!*


----------



## Hollie (Jun 24, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli terror is not deterred; Palestinian medics are still being targeted by Israeli snipers on Gaza's eastern borders.



You have no evidence to support your fallacious claim. You appear to be quite the desperate propagandist making your usual baseless claims.


----------



## member (Jun 24, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:   Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...






 *“well the world sees you as a load of lying,murdering,crafty Terrorists....Scum essentially..”*


I mean really….......it's oo_o_oozing out of you.


Was anyone in your [past] family in the _SS _?  Uncle or  

 grandpa....?










 you got it bad bloke....



is it ...all that fresh saltwater air and lounging at the beach in australia? .... is it _that_ bad chap?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Hollie (Jun 24, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Your hero Sinwar sacrificed her as a human shield. How lucky for you. You can parade her corpse around like a prize.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 24, 2018)

Aww, too bad.


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ※→ _Anyone at all,_
> 
> What evidence has been released that definitely shows the Israelis shooting a single protester?
> ...


Moron


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You have NO SENSE


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


STUPID UGLY YOU hollie,ugly indeed


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2018)

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


What is it that you find the truth so hard to bare.....IT IS CALLED GUILTINESS...the only collaborators with the SS were the Zionists...You ignorant Fool...No my father went into the Concentration Camps and helped Jews...and saw what the Nazis and Zionists had done to these people.....HOW STUPID YOU REALLY ARE


----------



## theliq (Jun 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


There is absolutely NOTHING FUNNY about my post Ilove...ABSOLUTELY NOTHING,there is something Mentally wrong with you


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



Calling OTHER people stupid while looking in the mirror?  Stating the “ Zionists” collaborated with the Nazi’s especially stating they were the Only ones!   YOU are funny in a pathetic pitiful way


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 25, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Gaza volunteer medic killed by israeli sniper
> ...



He’s a Moron.


----------



## theliq (Jun 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I have said your exact comment to you on several occasions,stop copying you BORING TWATT


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep

Maybe because they leave sometime and talk.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 14, 2018)

pismoe said:


> nowadays , it looks like rioters will run around on a battlefield or in a riot doing whatever they like but will upgrade to VOLUNTEER MEDIC when they get targeted  and taken out of the fray .   Same words apply to [claimed] journalists that think that they are SPECIAL in their new found and pretend role  Billo .


I have never claimed myself to be a volunteer at anything in times of trouble.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 14, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > New York Times Video on Twitter
> ...


I bet you had nothing to say when Melania got fake titties.


----------

